# Ανασφάλιστη εργασία στο χώρο της μετάφρασης



## Count Baltar (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> @ Count Baltar: Σχεδιάζεις να αναφέρεις κάπου αλλού τι θεωρείς γενικά "μέγιστο μειονέκτημα" του ΣΜΕΔ ή θα το κρατήσεις μυστικό;



Το ότι ενώ, ορθά, θεωρείται ότι τα συμφέροντα των εργοδοτών-μεταφραστών συγκρούονται με τα συμφέροντα των μεταφραστών (επιμελητών κ.λπ.) σκέτο, δεν θεωρείται ότι τα συμφέροντα των κανονικά ασφαλισμένων (σε ΟΑΕΕ ή ΙΚΑ) μεταφραστών συγκρούονται με τα συμφέροντα των "μαύρων".


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Σύντομη προσωπική απάντηση σε σύντομη τοποθέτηση (για περισσότερα, ας ανοίξουμε άλλο νήμα πριν μας μεταφέρουν οι μοντς): συγκρούονται κι αυτά, αλλά όχι λόγω θέσης -- λόγω ανάγκης ή συγκυρίας. Και η σύγκρουση λύνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση όχι με αντιπαράθεση ή/και διαπραγμάτευση, αλλά με κοινό αγώνα: για _αληθινά κανονική_ ασφάλιση, δηλαδή ασφάλιση δίκαιη, αναλογική και όλα αυτά τα ωραία με τα οποία ο ΟΑΕΕ δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση. 

Άσε που, με τα νέα μέτρα, μας βλέπω σύντομα τους "κανονικά ασφαλισμένους" να βγαίνουμε μαζικά στη μαυρίλα και να τη βλέπουμε μετά με άλλο μάτι και τη μαυρίλα και την κανονικότητα.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 19, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Το ότι ενώ, ορθά, θεωρείται ότι τα συμφέροντα των εργοδοτών-μεταφραστών συγκρούονται με τα συμφέροντα των μεταφραστών (επιμελητών κ.λπ.) σκέτο, δεν θεωρείται ότι τα συμφέροντα των κανονικά ασφαλισμένων (σε ΟΑΕΕ ή ΙΚΑ) μεταφραστών συγκρούονται με τα συμφέροντα των "μαύρων".



Αγαπητέ Κόμη,
Εφόσον οι λεγόμενοι "μαύροι" λειτουργούν *σε πρώτο επίπεδο* εις βάρος όσων είναι ασφαλισμένοι γιατί είναι πιο φτηνοί, ή όπως επισήμως λέγεται πιο... ανταγωνιστικοί, ας δούμε ποιοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν συμφέρον από μια τέτοια κατάσταση και ποιοι είναι αυτοί που στρώνουν το έδαφος για μια τέτοια κατάσταση. Α) οι εργοδότες ψάχνουν τους πιο φτηνούς, Β) το κράτος είναι αυτό που καθιστά απαγορευτική την αυτασφάλιση για κάποιον με χαμηλό εισόδημα, Γ) το κράτος είναι αυτό που επιβάλει άδικη φορολόγηση στους αυτοαπασχολούμενους εργαζόμενους, Δ) το κράτος δεν ενισχύει την επιθεώρηση εργασίας και το ΙΚΑ, Ε) δια νόμων τα χρήματα των ασφαλισμένων γίνονται τραπουλόχαρτα (ομόλογα) χωρίς να τους ρωτήσει ποτέ... κ.λπ.

Επιπλέον, κατά πόσο ο "μαύρος" επωφελείται από το να παίρνει μια ζωή τρεις κι εξήντα και να είναι ανασφάλιστος; Και για πόσο καιρό οι "νόμιμοι" συνάδελφοι θα μπορούν να τηρούν βιβλία με όλα αυτά τα μέτρα που έχουν περάσει και όσα εξαγγέλλονται; 

Από αυτή την ιστορία φαίνεται ποιος κερδίζει και ποιος έχει συμφέρον... και καλό θα είναι να συνταχτούμε εναντίον αυτών και όχι εναντίον συναδέλφων που έχουν αναγκαστεί να δουλεύουν στην αφάνεια και χωρίς ασφάλεια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Ο όποιος εργοδότης πάντα ζητάει να πληρώνει ψίχουλα - και τίποτα, αν είναι δυνατόν. Κατανοώ ότι κάποιος, για λόγους προσωπικής επιβίωσης, δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος, και χωρίς αποδείξεις - η αμοιβή κάποιου που δεν δουλεύει έτσι είναι τουλάχιστον 150% υψηλότερη. Όμως, τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία δίνουν ψίχουλα _*επειδή υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που τα δέχονται. *_ 

Και το επιχείρημα της προσωπικής επιβίωσης είναι κατανοητό - είναι φυσικό να προκρίνει κανείς την επιβίωσή του σε σχέση με αυτή των άλλων (δεν είναι;). Όμως, αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι για ποιο λόγο αυτό θεωρείται πως κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό ένας μεταφραστής που δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος και χωρίς να πληρώνει φόρους από κάποιον που πιάνει δουλειά στο εργοστάσιο με το μισό μεροκάματο από τους άλλους, την ώρα που οι συνάδελφοί του αρνούνται να δουλέψουν για το εργοστάσιο αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

cinoiralsax said:


> Επιπλέον, κατά πόσο ο "μαύρος" επωφελείται από το να παίρνει μια ζωή τρεις κι εξήντα και να είναι ανασφάλιστος; Και για πόσο καιρό οι "νόμιμοι" συνάδελφοι θα μπορούν να τηρούν βιβλία με όλα αυτά τα μέτρα που έχουν περάσει και όσα εξαγγέλλονται;
> Από αυτή την ιστορία φαίνεται ποιος κερδίζει και ποιος έχει συμφέρον... και καλό θα είναι να συνταχτούμε εναντίον αυτών και όχι εναντίον συναδέλφων που έχουν αναγκαστεί να δουλεύουν στην αφάνεια και χωρίς ασφάλεια.



Επειδή κάπου γράφτηκε για το ποσοστό των μεταφραστών που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά συνεπικουρικά και όχι ως αποκλειστικό επάγγελμα, θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος (κατά προτίμηση υπεύθυνα και με στοιχεία) αν και σε ποιο βαθμό αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες (μαύρου/εισφοροφυγά και ευκαιριακού μεταφραστή) ταυτίζονται. Για να δούμε αν αυτός που _παίρνει μια ζωή τρεις κι εξήντα και είναι ανασφάλιστος _ απλώς τσοντάρει στο εισόδημά του, καταδικάζοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο στην κακοδαιμονία που αναφέρουμε όσους βγάζουν το ψωμί τους _μόνο _από τη μετάφραση.
Αν πάλι κάνω λάθος, συγχωρήστε με.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όμως, αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι για ποιο λόγο αυτό θεωρείται πως κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό ένας μεταφραστής που δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος και χωρίς να πληρώνει φόρους από κάποιον που πιάνει δουλειά στο εργοστάσιο με το μισό μεροκάματο από τους άλλους, την ώρα που οι συνάδελφοί του αρνούνται να δουλέψουν για το εργοστάσιο αυτό.



Δεν είναι καθόλου διαφορετικό. Υπό τον όρο όμως ότι το δικό μας υποθετικό εργοστάσιο (το μεταφραστικό) δεν έχει ούτε συλλογικές συμβάσεις εργασίας ούτε σωματεία (μέχρι πρότινος) ούτε ελεγκτικές αρχές ούτε τίποτα: μόνο την ηθική της εργοδοσίας και την ηθική των εργαζομένων, και μάλιστα σε συνθήκες ακραίας επισφάλειας. Μπορείς τότε να πεις ποιος λειτουργεί συναδελφικά και ποιος αντισυναδελφικά; Εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση όλοι λειτουργούν σε καθεστώς καταναγκασμού, είτε ο καταναγκασμός προέρχεται από τις απαιτήσεις της κανονικότητας είτε από τις ακόμα πιο επιτακτικές απαιτήσεις της επιβίωσης. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, είναι φανερό ότι καθένας νοιάζεται για την πάρτη του και μόνο: είτε να είναι εντάξει απέναντι στο κράτος είτε να τα φέρει βόλτα όπως-όπως. Προφανώς δεν ξεκινούν όλοι από την ίδια βάση... 

ΥΓ. Αυτό το _οι "μαύροι" δεν πληρώνουν φόρους_ δεν ισχύει, φυσικά. "Μαύροι" (δηλαδή ανασφάλιστοι) είναι και όσοι δουλεύουν με απόδειξη δαπάνης, από τις οποίες παρακρατείται ο ίδιος ακριβώς φόρος με τους ασφαλισμένους. Ελπίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν εταιρείες που δέχονται ή/και επιβάλλουν την απόλυτη "μαυρίλα" (ούτε μπλοκάκι ούτε απόδειξη δαπάνης). Και αν υπάρχουν, θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να τις ξέρουμε, με ονόματα και διευθύνσεις.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επειδή κάπου γράφτηκε για το ποσοστό των μεταφραστών που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά συνεπικουρικά και όχι ως αποκλειστικό επάγγελμα, θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος (κατά προτίμηση υπεύθυνα και με στοιχεία) αν και σε ποιο βαθμό αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες (μαύρου/εισφοροφυγά και ευκαιριακού μεταφραστή) ταυτίζονται. Για να δούμε αν αυτός που _παίρνει μια ζωή τρεις κι εξήντα και είναι ανασφάλιστος _ απλώς τσοντάρει στο εισόδημά του, καταδικάζοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο στην κακοδαιμονία που αναφέρουμε όσους βγάζουν το ψωμί τους _μόνο _από τη μετάφραση.
> Αν πάλι κάνω λάθος, συγχωρήστε με.



Δεν ταυτίζονται οι δύο κατηγορίες. Ο ευκαιριακός μεταφραστής συνήθως έχει άλλη δουλειά (δημοσιογράφος, φιλόλογος, ηθοποιός, καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου κλπ. κλπ.), στην οποία είναι κανονικά ασφαλισμένος. 

Να αποκαλούνται, τώρα, οι ανασφάλιστοι μεταφραστές "εισφοροφυγάδες" είναι κάτι που δεν θα το έλεγε ούτε ο Στουρνάρας και οι συν αυτώ, οι οποίοι συχνά-πυκνά εκφράζουν τη λύπη τους για τους ανασφάλιστους εργαζόμενους και δηλώνουν ότι οι κακοί εργοδότες θα τιμωρούνται. Μη βγούμε και βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως, λες και η βασική μας έγνοια είναι πόσες εισφορές θα μπαίνουν από την τσέπη μας στα ταμεία του ΟΑΕΕ (για να γίνονται π.χ. ομόλογα και να "κουρεύονται"), την ώρα που άπαντες οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες" δεν πλήρωνουν μία.

*Edit*: Μόλις είδα ότι μεταφερθήκαμε!


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο όποιος εργοδότης πάντα ζητάει να πληρώνει ψίχουλα - και τίποτα, αν είναι δυνατόν. Κατανοώ ότι κάποιος, για λόγους προσωπικής επιβίωσης, δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος, και χωρίς αποδείξεις - η αμοιβή κάποιου που δεν δουλεύει έτσι είναι τουλάχιστον 150% υψηλότερη. Όμως, τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία δίνουν ψίχουλα _*επειδή υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που τα δέχονται. *_
> 
> Και το επιχείρημα της προσωπικής επιβίωσης είναι κατανοητό - είναι φυσικό να προκρίνει κανείς την επιβίωσή του σε σχέση με αυτή των άλλων (δεν είναι;). Όμως, αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι για ποιο λόγο αυτό θεωρείται πως κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό ένας μεταφραστής που δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος και χωρίς να πληρώνει φόρους από κάποιον που πιάνει δουλειά στο εργοστάσιο με το μισό μεροκάματο από τους άλλους, την ώρα που οι συνάδελφοί του αρνούνται να δουλέψουν για το εργοστάσιο αυτό.





Η διαφορά βρίσκεται στο εξής: 
Εάν οι εργάτες του εργοστασίου αρνούνται να δουλέψουν με τα μισά μπορούν να το κάνουν συλλογικά και οργανωμένα, γίνεται γνωστό και έχουν και μια βοήθεια από την εργατική νομοθεσία (που πολλές φορές βέβαια διαστρεβλώνεται από καλοθελητές δικαστές), δημιουργούνται επιτροπές αλληλεγγύης, απεργιακά ταμεία, έχουν επιχειρησιακό ή κλαδικό σωματείο που τους καλύπτει (βάσει νόμου), ομοσπονδίες, συνομοσπονδία (λέμε τώρα), κ.λπ. Οπότε, αυτός που θα υποσκάψει τον αγώνα δεχόμενος τους όρους της εργοδοσίας έρχεται σε ευθεία σύγκρουση με την πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων του που έχει συμφωνήσει σε έναν συλλογικό αγώνα. 
Στον χώρο των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών (που στην ουσία είναι εργαζόμενοι) δεν υπάρχει ούτε το νομικό υπόβαθρο (παρακαταθήκη της αγωνιστικής εργατικής κουλτούρας) ούτε η κουλτούρα των συλλογικών αγώνων. Ο καθένας μόνος του πίσω από τον υπολογιστή του. Ποτέ οργανωθήκαμε ώστε να διεκδικήσουμε ένα πλαίσιο αναγνώρισης που θα μας επιτρέπει να πληρώνουμε ασφάλιση και να φορολογούμαστε βάσει της κατάστασης και του εισοδήματός μας; Πότε οργανωθήκαμε ώστε να δείξουμε έμπρακτα την αλληλεγγύη μας σε συναδέλφους που αρνούνται να δεχτούν χαμηλές αμοιβές, αλλά οι εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ τρέχουν; Πότε συμφωνήσαμε έστω μια ελάχιστη αξιοπρεπή αμοιβή, ανοιχτά και με διάθεση να αγωνιστούμε για την εφαρμογή της;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. Αυτό το _οι "μαύροι" δεν πληρώνουν φόρους_ δεν ισχύει, φυσικά. "Μαύροι" (δηλαδή ανασφάλιστοι) είναι και όσοι δουλεύουν με απόδειξη δαπάνης, από τις οποίες παρακρατείται ο ίδιος ακριβώς φόρος με τους ασφαλισμένους. Ελπίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν εταιρείες που δέχονται ή/και επιβάλλουν την απόλυτη "μαυρίλα" (ούτε μπλοκάκι ούτε απόδειξη δαπάνης). Και αν υπάρχουν, θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να τις ξέρουμε, με ονόματα και διευθύνσεις.


1. H μεταφραστική εργασία με απόδειξη δαπάνης έχει επί της ουσίας καταργηθεί, για όποιον επιθυμεί να μην έχει προβλήματα με τον νόμο. Με ΑΕΔ μπορεί να αμειφθεί κάποιος μία φορά και από έναν επαγγελματία — με το που δευτερώνει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί πια σε έλεγχο.

2. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν πολλοί καραπισσάτοι ολοκατάμαυροι μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά με γραφεία του εξωτερικού, πληρώνονται με Paypal και πίνουν εις υγείαν των κορόιδων...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο όποιος εργοδότης πάντα ζητάει να πληρώνει ψίχουλα - και τίποτα, αν είναι δυνατόν. Κατανοώ ότι κάποιος, για λόγους προσωπικής επιβίωσης, δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος, και χωρίς αποδείξεις - η αμοιβή κάποιου που δεν δουλεύει έτσι είναι τουλάχιστον 150% υψηλότερη. Όμως, τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία δίνουν ψίχουλα _*επειδή υπάρχουν μεταφραστές που τα δέχονται. *_
> 
> Και το επιχείρημα της προσωπικής επιβίωσης είναι κατανοητό - είναι φυσικό να προκρίνει κανείς την επιβίωσή του σε σχέση με αυτή των άλλων (δεν είναι;). Όμως, αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι για ποιο λόγο αυτό θεωρείται πως κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό ένας μεταφραστής που δουλεύει ανασφάλιστος και χωρίς να πληρώνει φόρους από κάποιον που πιάνει δουλειά στο εργοστάσιο με το μισό μεροκάματο από τους άλλους, την ώρα που οι συνάδελφοί του αρνούνται να δουλέψουν για το εργοστάσιο αυτό.


Βέβαια στο σημείο αυτό θ' αναγκαστώ να τσιτάρω αυτό που 'χα γράψει ότι ναι μεν απεχθανόμαστε (και ορθώς!) τους απεργοσπάστες _γενικά_, αλλά _ειδικά _στην περίπτωση της μετάφρασης και τους δικαιολογούμε και επιχειρηματολογούμε υπέρ τους (!!!): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ο-της-μετάφρασης&p=70331&viewfull=1#post70331...


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> 1. H μεταφραστική εργασία με απόδειξη δαπάνης έχει επί της ουσίας καταργηθεί, για όποιον επιθυμεί να μην έχει προβλήματα με τον νόμο. Με ΑΕΔ μπορεί να αμειφθεί κάποιος μία φορά και από έναν επαγγελματία — με το που δευτερώνει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί πια σε έλεγχο.
> 
> 2. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν πολλοί καραπισσάτοι ολοκατάμαυροι μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά με γραφεία του εξωτερικού, πληρώνονται με Paypal και πίνουν εις υγείαν των κορόιδων...



1. Μπορείς να επεκταθείς περισσότερο; Δεν ισχύει το όριο των 5.000 ευρώ; 

2. Δεν κάνω πλάκα: θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να ξέρουμε ονόματα και διευθύνσεις αυτών των γραφείων, έστω κι αν είναι του εξωτερικού ή του πλανήτη Άρη.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> 1. H μεταφραστική εργασία με απόδειξη δαπάνης έχει επί της ουσίας καταργηθεί, για όποιον επιθυμεί να μην έχει προβλήματα με τον νόμο. Με ΑΕΔ μπορεί να αμειφθεί κάποιος μία φορά και από έναν επαγγελματία — με το που δευτερώνει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί πια σε έλεγχο.
> 
> 2. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν πολλοί καραπισσάτοι ολοκατάμαυροι μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά με γραφεία του εξωτερικού, πληρώνονται με Paypal και πίνουν εις υγείαν των κορόιδων...



Γιατί το σημείο 2 μου θυμίζει τον ισχυρισμό ότι οι μισθοί των εργαζόμενων πρέπει να κοπούν στο μισό επειδή κάποιοι στέλνουν τα λεφτά τους στην Ελβετία και έτσι έχουμε οικονομική κρίση;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> 1. Μπορείς να επεκταθείς περισσότερο; Δεν ισχύει το όριο των 5.000 ευρώ;


Το όριο των 5.000€ συνεχίζει να ισχύει, αλλά πλέον ο έλεγχος εστιάζει στο εάν και κατά πόσον η παρασχεθείσα υπηρεσία πράγματι συνιστά περιστασιακή απασχόληση· έτσι λοιπόν, εάν τους πας π.χ. τρεις ΑΕΔ για μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες, θα σου πουν: «ώστε είσαι επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής!». Ομοίως και αν τους πας λ.χ. τρεις ΑΕΔ από την ίδια επιχείρηση — σου λέει «καταρρίπτεται έτσι το περιστασιακό του πράγματος». Αυτό εντείνεται περισσότερο εάν δεν εμφανίζεις καμία απολύτως επαγγελματική ιδιότητα, διότι σου λέει πως «απ' αυτό τελικά βιοπορίζεις, άρα είσαι ΕλΕπ κ.ο.κ.»


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

cinoiralsax said:


> Γιατί το σημείο 2 μου θυμίζει τον ισχυρισμό ότι οι μισθοί των εργαζόμενων πρέπει να κοπούν στο μισό επειδή κάποιοι στέλνουν τα λεφτά τους στην Ελβετία και έτσι έχουμε οικονομική κρίση;


Έλα ντε, γιατί; Κι επειδή εγώ ΔΕΝ βλέπω το γιατί, μου το εξηγείς σε παρακαλώ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

cinoiralsax said:


> Στον χώρο των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών (που στην ουσία είναι εργαζόμενοι) δεν υπάρχει ούτε το νομικό υπόβαθρο (παρακαταθήκη της αγωνιστικής εργατικής κουλτούρας) ούτε η κουλτούρα των συλλογικών αγώνων. Ο καθένας μόνος του πίσω από τον υπολογιστή του. Ποτέ οργανωθήκαμε ώστε να διεκδικήσουμε ένα πλαίσιο αναγνώρισης που θα μας επιτρέπει να πληρώνουμε ασφάλιση και να φορολογούμαστε βάσει της κατάστασης και του εισοδήματός μας; Πότε οργανωθήκαμε ώστε να δείξουμε έμπρακτα την αλληλεγγύη μας σε συναδέλφους που αρνούνται να δεχτούν χαμηλές αμοιβές, αλλά οι εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ τρέχουν; Πότε συμφωνήσαμε έστω μια ελάχιστη αξιοπρεπή αμοιβή, ανοιχτά και με διάθεση να αγωνιστούμε για την εφαρμογή της;


Δηλαδή εδώ ένα από τα συλλογικά όργανα του χώρου είναι με τους απεργοσπάστες επειδή δεν υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο συλλογικό όργανο που να αποφασίζει την αποχή από την εργασία, σωστά;


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το όριο των 5.000€ συνεχίζει να ισχύει, αλλά πλέον ο έλεγχος εστιάζει στο εάν και κατά πόσον η παρασχεθείσα υπηρεσία πράγματι συνιστά περιστασιακή απασχόληση· έτσι λοιπόν, εάν τους πας π.χ. τρεις ΑΕΔ για μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες, θα σου πουν: «ώστε είσαι επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής!». Ομοίως και αν τους πας λ.χ. τρεις ΑΕΔ από την ίδια επιχείρηση — σου λέει «καταρρίπτεται έτσι το περιστασιακό του πράγματος». Αυτό εντείνεται περισσότερο εάν δεν εμφανίζεις καμία απολύτως επαγγελματική ιδιότητα, διότι σου λέει πως «απ' αυτό τελικά βιοπορίζεις, άρα είσαι ΕλΕπ κ.ο.κ.»



Και υποθέτω ότι οι εταιρείες που υποθάλπουν και ενθαρρύνουν τη μεταφραστική εργασία με ΑΕΔ περνάνε κι αυτές από τέτοιους ελέγχους, ε; Και ότι τους κόβουν πρόστιμα και απ' όλα, σωστά; Και ότι οι ελεγκτές που βλέπουν δέκα ΑΕΔ σε έναν μόνο εργοδότη επί 9 μήνες σπεύδουν επίσης να συμπεράνουν ότι υποκρύπτεται εξαρτημένη εργασία (με τη μορφή, έστω, της τηλεεργασίας) και αναγκάζουν τον εργοδότη να πληρώσει και ΙΚΑ κλπ.; Γιατί αν γίνονται όλα αυτά, να δεχτώ ευχαρίστως την ευθύνη του "εισφοροφυγά" και "απεργοσπάστη" μεταφραστή. Αλλιώς να πιστέψω ότι ψάχνουμε διακαώς τον εύκολο αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο, που είναι πάντα ο πιο αδύναμος της ιστορίας.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή εδώ ένα από τα συλλογικά όργανα του χώρου είναι με τους απεργοσπάστες επειδή δεν υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο συλλογικό όργανο που να αποφασίζει την αποχή από την εργασία, σωστά;



Λάθος. 

Αν θέλεις να το συζητήσουμε στ' αλήθεια, να αποφεύγεις τα πρόωρα και προβοκατόρικα "συμπεράσματα" των δύο αράδων. Διαφορετικά να ανταλλάξουμε μερικές κακιασμένες εξυπνάδες και να το λήξουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> Και υποθέτω ότι οι εταιρείες που υποθάλπουν και ενθαρρύνουν τη μεταφραστική εργασία με ΑΕΔ περνάνε κι αυτές από τέτοιους ελέγχους, ε; Και ότι τους κόβουν πρόστιμα και απ' όλα, σωστά; Και ότι οι ελεγκτές που βλέπουν δέκα ΑΕΔ σε έναν μόνο εργοδότη επί 9 μήνες σπεύδουν επίσης να συμπεράνουν ότι υποκρύπτεται εξαρτημένη εργασία (με τη μορφή, έστω, της τηλεεργασίας) και αναγκάζουν τον εργοδότη να πληρώσει και ΙΚΑ κλπ.; Γιατί αν γίνονται όλα αυτά, να δεχτώ ευχαρίστως την ευθύνη του "εισφοροφυγά" και "απεργοσπάστη" μεταφραστή. Αλλιώς να πιστέψω ότι ψάχνουμε διακαώς τον εύκολο αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο, που είναι πάντα ο πιο αδύναμος της ιστορίας.


Το ζήτημα των ΑΕΔ το ανέφερα απλούστατα για αν _προστατεύσω _τους συναδέλφους, κι _όχι _για να τους κράξω· δεν το συνέδεσα (εγώ, τουλάχιστον) με τα απεργοσπαστικά και λοιπά αντισυναδελφικά, αλλά μόνον επιχείρησα να μεταφέρω το κλίμα που ισχύει τον τελευταίο καιρό στους φορολογικούς ελέγχους. Ναι, αυτή την εποχή η ΑΕΔ είναι κόκκινο πανί. Τι γίνεται όμως όταν ελέγχονται οι μεγάλες εταιρίες που υποθάλπουν μάλιστα τη συγκεκριμένη τακτική; Δηλαδή εσείς τι θέλετε να συμβαίνει; Άλλωστε, αν μια ΑΕ φάει ένα πρόστιμο, σε δυο μέρες έχει κλείσει (κι άντε βρες τηνα, κράτος!) και την τρίτη έχει ανοίξει με νέα επωνυμία κι εκπροσώπηση. Ένα φυσικό πρόσωπο όμως αν φάει ένα φορολογικό ή ασφαλιστικό πρόστιμο, θα τονε κυνηγάει μια ζωή...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Rogne, νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι. Δεν ψάχνουμε τον αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ισχύουν τα υπόλοιπα που λες - έλεος, σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι είμαστε και με τους εργοδότες που αφήνουν τους εργαζόμενους απλήρωτους!

Όμως πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο, αντί να δικαιολογείται η αντισυναδελφική αυτή πρακτική, δεν γίνονται άλλα βήματα. Ενδεικτικά, να εκπαιδευτούν τα μέλη του συλλόγου α) για το ποιες τιμές μπορούν στ' αλήθεια να σε συντηρήσουν και ποιες τιμές είναι τιμές πείνας, β) για το ότι πρέπει να υπογράφουν πάντα συμβάσεις, γ) για το ότι πρέπει να είναι εντάξει στις φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις, δ) για το ότι δεν πρέπει να ρίχνουν τις τιμές τόσο πολύ ώστε να δυσκολευόμαστε *όλοι* να βρούμε δουλειά κλπ.

Αν κανείς μεταφραστής δεν δεχόταν να δουλέψει με εξευτελιστικές τιμές, δεν θα υπήρχαν εξευτελιστικές τιμές. Και ναι μεν καταλαβαίνω ότι κανείς μπροστά στην επιβίωσή του μπορεί να δουλεύει με ελάχιστα χρήματα, όμως ο εκάστοτε σύλλογος έχει ερευνήσει τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση μεταφραστών που παγίως, σε όλη τους την καριέρα, αρνούνται να ανοίξουν βιβλία επειδή «δεν ξέρουν αν θα βγάλουν αρκετά λεφτά για να πληρώσουν»;

Και δεν πρόκειται περί κακιασμένης εξυπνάδας αυτό που έγραψα - απλώς προσπαθώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο κατακρίνονται οι απεργοσπάστες στις κάθε λογής απεργίες, αλλά όχι οι απεργοσπαστικές πρακτικές αυτού του είδους. Αν δεν θέλεις να το συζητήσουμε, καλώς -αν και έχω ρωτήσει εδώ και μήνες χωρίς να πάρω απάντηση. Αλλά μην μου την πέφτεις με προσωπικές επιθέσεις.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το ζήτημα των ΑΕΔ το ανέφερα απλούστατα για αν _προστατεύσω _τους συναδέλφους, κι _όχι _για να τους κράξω· δεν το συνέδεσα (εγώ, τουλάχιστον) με τα απεργοσπαστικά και λοιπά αντισυναδελφικά, αλλά μόνον επιχείρησα να μεταφέρω το κλίμα που ισχύει τον τελευταίο καιρό στους φορολογικούς ελέγχους.



Κατανοητό, αλλά δεν απαντούσα προσωπικά σε σένα. Σε παρέθεσα για να συνεχίσω τη γενική κουβέντα, όπου συμμετέχουν κι άλλοι. Προφανώς είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται στην πράξη με τις ΑΕΔ, απασχολεί πολύ κόσμο το θέμα και η "επίσημη" πληροφόρηση είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτη.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 19, 2012)

Επειδή φημολογείται ότι κάποιοι πλουτίζουν από το να συνεργάζονται με το εξωτερικό και να τα παίρνουν μαύρα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι όσοι δουλεύουν ανασφάλιστοι, δουλεύουν με τους ίδιους όρους. Είναι εύκολο να μεταθέτουμε το πρόβλημα σε αυτούς... τους βολεμένους... και να μην αντιμετωπίζουμε την πραγματικότητα ως έχει. Είναι ή δεν είναι άδικη η φορολόγηση και ο τρόπος πληρωμής της ασφάλισης για όσους δουλεύουν ως μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, υποτιτλιστές για λογαριασμό άλλων; Αυτό που οφείλουμε να κάνουμε είναι να ασχοληθούμε με τη βελτίωση των συνθηκών ζωής μας και ένας τρόπος είναι να διεκδικήσουμε ένα βιώσιμο πλαίσιο φορολόγησης και ασφάλισης. Τώρα, το να εξισώνουμε τον απεργοσπάστη με τον ανασφάλιστο ή κακοπληρωμένο μεταφραστή χωρίς να έχουμε την πρόθεση να βελτιώσουμε τους παράγοντες που εμποδίζουν την επιβίωσή μας είναι απαράδεκτο. Σαν να λέμε, εγώ δεν κάνω απεργία γιατί δεν κάνει ο διπλανός μου. Εν προκειμένω, ποιος είναι ο απεργοσπάστης;


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Rogne, νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι. Δεν ψάχνουμε τον αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ισχύουν τα υπόλοιπα που λες - έλεος, σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι είμαστε και με τους εργοδότες που αφήνουν τους εργαζόμενους απλήρωτους!
> 
> Όμως πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο, αντί να δικαιολογείται η αντισυναδελφική αυτή πρακτική, δεν γίνονται άλλα βήματα. Ενδεικτικά, να εκπαιδευτούν τα μέλη του συλλόγου α) για το ποιες τιμές μπορούν στ' αλήθεια να σε συντηρήσουν και ποιες τιμές είναι τιμές πείνας, β) για το ότι πρέπει να υπογράφουν πάντα συμβάσεις, γ) για το ότι πρέπει να είναι εντάξει στις φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις, δ) για το ότι δεν πρέπει να ρίχνουν τις τιμές τόσο πολύ ώστε να δυσκολευόμαστε *όλοι* να βρούμε δουλειά κλπ.
> 
> ...



Τέλος λοιπόν με τα προσωπικά. 

Διαφωνούμε στο εξής πολύ απλό: εσύ λες ότι τις τιμές τις ρίχνουν οι συνάδελφοι, εγώ λέω ότι τις τιμές τις ρίχνουν οι εταιρείες. Αν μπορέσουμε να επιβάλουμε κάποτε ελάχιστες αμοιβές, τότε ναι, να λέμε ότι όσοι δέχονται να δουλεύουν για λιγότερα δρουν αντισυναδελφικά (αφήνω κατά μέρος τον εντελώς άστοχο όρο "απεργοσπάστες" γιατί το μόνο που κάνει είναι να παραπλανεί). Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, απέχουμε ακόμα πολύ από τον στόχο αυτό, αν και ίσως έχεις δει ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ τουλάχιστον δουλεύει πυρετωδώς ακριβώς προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Όσο για τον "παιδαγωγικό" ρόλο του ΣΜΕΔ, είναι αυτονόητο ότι τον πληροί στην εντέλεια, όπως το κάνουν κι άλλοι, συλλογικοί φορείς ή μεμονωμένοι συνάδελφοι. 

Την άποψή σου την εξέφρασε στην ημερίδα για το "επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή" και ο ιδιοκτήτης μεταφραστικής εταιρείας κ. Παυλίδης, και την εγκωμίασε (όλως ειρωνικώς) η συνάδελφος που μας είπε ότι έκανε πρακτική άσκηση στο Λουξεμβούργο προς 1.200 ευρώ τον μήνα (βλ. το σχετικό νήμα). Αυτό που δεν είπα εκεί, λόγω ασφυξίας και προχωρημένου της ώρας, είναι το εξής (και ειπώθηκε ήδη παραπάνω): η άποψή σου/σας σήμερα, υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, ισοδυναμεί με το να λέμε ότι, στον χώρο των μισθωτών, όποιος δέχεται να δουλεύει για λιγότερα από τον βασικό μισθό σε έναν κλάδο (ή τον βασικό μισθό της υπό κατάργηση ΕΓΣΣΕ για τους "ανειδίκευτους", υποτίθεται) φταίει που έχουν καταργηθεί οι περισσότερες κλαδικές συλλογικές συμβάσεις και θα καταργηθεί σε μερικούς μήνες και η ΕΓΣΣΕ. Λοιπόν, εντάξει, "φταίει" με μια έννοια, γιατί δείχνει ότι όλα τα κεκτημένα του μέχρι σήμερα και αυτός και οι εργαζόμενοι συνολικά, μέσω των σωματείων και των οργανώσεών τους, τα θεωρούσαν αυτονόητα και δεν έκαναν τίποτα για να τα περιφρουρήσουν. Αλλά, σοβαροί να είμαστε, η αδυναμία αυτή (που η απόπειρα ατομικής υπέρβασής της οδηγεί πλέον με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην απόλυση) δεν είναι το _αίτιο _της σημερινής κατάστασης: είναι η _ευκαιρία _που δίνεται σε κράτος και εργοδότες για να υποτιμήσουν την εργασία μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει. Και τέτοιες ευκαιρίες, φυσικά, δεν χάνονται.

Στον χώρο των αυτοαπασχολούμενων/εξωτερικών, τέτοια κεκτημένα δεν είχαμε ποτέ. Τώρα αγωνιζόμαστε για να τα πετύχουμε, μέσα στις συνθήκες που όλοι ξέρουμε. Η μεταφραστική "βιομηχανία" είναι πολύ νέα ακόμα στη χώρα, και προφανώς είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή για ν' ανθίσει, "κάνοντας την κρίση ευκαιρία"... Μέχρι σήμερα, οι καλές αμοιβές ήταν εν πολλοίς προϊόν προσωπικής διαπραγμάτευσης. Σήμερα (και για το προβλεπόμενο μέλλον), αυτό πια δεν αρκεί ούτε γι' αστείο. Η προσωπική ευθύνη έχει μειωθεί δραματικά: όποιος/α δεν δέχεται να δουλέψει για 1-2 λεπτά τη λέξη, τίθεται εκτός αγοράς, γιατί η αγορά κατακλύζεται πια από εταιρείες που ρίχνουν τις τιμές. *Χρειαζόμαστε συλλογικούς τρόπους άμυνας και αντίστασης.* Έπρεπε να φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι για ν' αρχίσουμε να το καταλαβαίνουμε, και ακόμα (απ' ό,τι βλέπει κανείς και εδώ) απέχουμε πολύ απ' το να το εμπεδώσουμε. 

Αν εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις (εσύ και όποιος άλλος) παρά ταύτα ότι το σωστό είναι να στιγματίζουμε "όσους ρίχνουν τις τιμές", δεν μπορώ παρά να επαναλάβω ότι διαφωνούμε ριζικά και θα βρεθούμε μοιραία κάποια στιγμή σε ευθεία σύγκρουση. Αν πάλι βρίσκεις ότι υπάρχουν περιθώρια για συλλογικούς τρόπους άμυνας και αντίστασης, όποιοι κι αν είναι αυτοί οι τρόποι και όποια κι αν είναι η ακριβής ερμηνεία του καθενός και της καθεμιάς για το σημερινό χάλι, νομίζω ότι εξίσου αναπόφευκτα θα βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή να αγωνιζόμαστε μαζί.


----------



## lautreamont (Oct 19, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είναι η πρώτη μου παρέμβαση στη λεξιλογία. Ένιωσα την ανάγκη να το κάνω διότι θεωρώ ότι η μέχρι τώρα συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το τόσο σοβαρό ζήτημα γίνεται με τρόπο που περισσότερο θολώνει πάρα ξεκαθαρίζει την κατάσταση.

Κατ' αρχάς, μια ερώτηση: Πότε έκαναν απεργία οι μεταφραστές ως κλάδος και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι; Μάλλον ήμουν ανάμεσα στους απεργοσπάστες! Προφανώς αστειεύομαι, αλλά καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε με ακρίβεια διάφορους χαρακτηρισμούς που κουβαλούν ένα συγκεκριμένο βάρος. Εν ολίγοις, είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ανεπίτρεπτο να χαρακτηρίζονται απεργοσπάστες οι συνάδελφοι που εργάζονται σε συνθήκες μαύρης εργασίας. Η χρήση αιχμηρών και αναληθών χαρακτηρισμών εναντίον συναδέλφων που βρίσκονται σε δυσχερή θέση ένα μόνο αποτέλεσμα έχει: να σφαζόμαστε μεταξύ μας και οι εργοδότες να «πίνουν στην υγεία των κορόιδων».

Η μαύρη εργασία είναι κομμάτι της συνολικής οικονομίας, το οποίο, όσο περίεργο κι αν ακούγεται, συντηρείται με τις ευλογίες του κράτους. Η μαύρη εργασία, όπως και η ανεργία, είναι απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμα της «νόμιμης» εργασίας. Βασική λειτουργία τόσο της μαύρης εργασίας όσο και της ανεργίας είναι να «ρίχνουν τα μεροκάματα». Στον σύγχρονο καπιταλισμό οι περισσότεροι εργαζόμενοι περνούν από τη μία κατάσταση στην άλλη: «νόμιμος» εργαζόμενος-ανεργία- μαύρη εργασία και πάλι ανεργία και πάλι «νόμιμη» εργασία κοκ. Πείτε τον όπως θέλετε, ευέλικτο-πάντα πρόθυμο-επισφαλή εργαζόμενο. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, λοιπόν, εγώ δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω με τον μεταφραστή που δεν έχει δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών όπως δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω με τους δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες άνεργους μεταφραστές. Το να διατηρώ δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών είναι δυσβάσταχτο, ειδικά εν μέσω κρίσης και μνημονιακής πολιτικής. Είναι, λοιπόν, τουλάχιστον υποκριτικό να παρουσιάζω τη «νόμιμη εργασία» μου ως αυταξία που όλοι πρέπει να την ακολουθήσουν είτε μπορούν είτε όχι. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να αγωνιστώ ΜΑΖΙ με τους «μαύρους» και τους άνεργους συναδέλφους μου για συνθήκες εργασίας, αμοιβές και ασφάλιση που θα ικανοποιούν τις ανάγκες όλων μας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Πράγματι, δεν θα συνενοηθούμε.


rogne said:


> Διαφωνούμε στο εξής πολύ απλό: εσύ λες ότι τις τιμές τις ρίχνουν οι συνάδελφοι, εγώ λέω ότι τις τιμές τις ρίχνουν οι εταιρείες.


Οι τιμές, αγαπητέ rogne, δεν πέφτουν γενικά και αόριστα - πέφτουν οι τιμές που δίνουν τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία προς τους εκάστοτε συναδέλφους. Έχω ξαναπεί πολλές φορές ότι ο πελάτης, ιδίως όταν θέλει ποιοτική δουλειά, *πληρώνει*. Άρα, ας το αφήσουμε κατά μέρος αυτό το επιχείρημα, διότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι οι μεταφραστές να δουλεύουν *μόνο* για μεταφραστικά γραφεία και για εκδοτικούς οίκους. Βλέπεις εσύ κανέναν από όσους παίρνουν πολύ χαμηλές αμοιβές να συνεταιρίζεται, για να απευθυνθεί κατευθείαν στον πελάτη; Δηλαδή η μετάφραση είναι υπεργολαβία ή τίποτα;



rogne said:


> Την άποψή σου την εξέφρασε στην ημερίδα για το "επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή" και ο ιδιοκτήτης μεταφραστικής εταιρείας κ. Παυλίδης, και την εγκωμίασε (όλως ειρωνικώς) η συνάδελφος που μας είπε ότι έκανε πρακτική άσκηση στο Λουξεμβούργο προς 1.200 ευρώ τον μήνα (βλ. το σχετικό νήμα).


Εντάξει, όλοι διαπιστώσαμε ότι είμαι όργανο των μεταφραστικών γραφείων.


rogne said:


> Αν εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις (εσύ και όποιος άλλος) παρά ταύτα ότι το σωστό είναι να στιγματίζουμε "όσους ρίχνουν τις τιμές", δεν μπορώ παρά να επαναλάβω ότι διαφωνούμε ριζικά και θα βρεθούμε μοιραία κάποια στιγμή σε ευθεία σύγκρουση. Αν πάλι βρίσκεις ότι υπάρχουν περιθώρια για συλλογικούς τρόπους άμυνας και αντίστασης, όποιοι κι αν είναι αυτοί οι τρόποι και όποια κι αν είναι η ακριβής ερμηνεία του καθενός και της καθεμιάς για το σημερινό χάλι, νομίζω ότι εξίσου αναπόφευκτα θα βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή να αγωνιζόμαστε μαζί.



Εγώ ήδη αγωνίζομαι, αγαπητέ rogne, με το να μη δέχομαι εξευτελιστικές τιμές, πράγμα που κάνω από τότε που ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω, με μεγάλο οικονομικό κόστος. Και ευχαρίστως να συμπορευθώ στη συλλογική άμυνα και αντίσταση, αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω ότι ο μαζί μου συμπορευόμενος και αντιστεκόμενος δεν κάνει ό,τι του πει η μεταφραστική εταιρεία, εις βάρος τόσο εμού όσο και του εαυτού του. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι ασπρόμαυρα: δεν υπάρχει μόνο συλλογικός αγώνας, ή μόνο προσωπικός. Υπάρχουν και τα δύο. 

Όσο για το συλλογικό αγώνα, εκτός κι αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά: μέχρι να αλλάξει συλλήβδην το σύστημα και να γίνει δίκαιο και αγγελικά πλασμένο, οι τρόποι αντίστασης είναι καθημερινοί και συνεχείς. Τόσο με το να καταγγέλλονται και να κυνηγούνται ενώπιον της δικαιοσύνης όσοι εργοδότες παρανομούν, όσο και με το να αρνούνται οι εργαζόμενοι να δεχτούν να δουλέψουν για ψίχουλα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εντάξει, όλοι διαπιστώσαμε ότι είμαι όργανο των μεταφραστικών γραφείων.



Νόμιζα ότι είχαμε ξεπεράσει το επίπεδο των εξυπνάδων: έδωσα όνομα και ιδιότητα του ομιλητή στην ημερίδα για να καταλαβαίνει ο αναγνώστης του νήματος τι διαβάζει.



Palavra said:


> Πράγματι, δεν θα συνενοηθούμε.
> 
> Οι τιμές, αγαπητέ rogne, δεν πέφτουν γενικά και αόριστα - πέφτουν οι τιμές που δίνουν τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία προς τους εκάστοτε συναδέλφους. Έχω ξαναπεί πολλές φορές ότι ο πελάτης, ιδίως όταν θέλει ποιοτική δουλειά, *πληρώνει*. Άρα, ας το αφήσουμε κατά μέρος αυτό το επιχείρημα, διότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι οι μεταφραστές να δουλεύουν *μόνο* για μεταφραστικά γραφεία και για εκδοτικούς οίκους. Βλέπεις εσύ κανέναν από όσους παίρνουν πολύ χαμηλές αμοιβές να συνεταιρίζεται, για να απευθυνθεί κατευθείαν στον πελάτη; Δηλαδή η μετάφραση είναι υπεργολαβία ή τίποτα;



Ενδιαφέρουσα παράμετρος αυτή, αν και κατά κανένα τρόπο πανάκεια. Έχει τα προφανή αδιέξοδά της (αν ο "συνεταιρισμός" πάρει όντως εταιρική μορφή, τότε απλώς προστίθεται άλλη μία εταιρεία-μεσάζων στις υπόλοιπες, και το γενικό πρόβλημα αναπαράγεται), αλλά έχει και προοπτικές, οι οποίες όμως σηκώνουν πολλή συζήτηση, που για μένα δεν είναι της στιγμής.

Περί προσωπικού και συλλογικού αγώνα, δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι μαζί σου. Είναι ν' αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί "πράγματι, δεν θα συνεννοηθούμε"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> Έχει τα προφανή αδιέξοδά της (αν ο "συνεταιρισμός" πάρει όντως εταιρική μορφή, τότε απλώς προστίθεται άλλη μία εταιρεία-μεσάζων στις υπόλοιπες, και το γενικό πρόβλημα αναπαράγεται), αλλά έχει και προοπτικές, οι οποίες όμως σηκώνουν πολλή συζήτηση, που για μένα δεν είναι της στιγμής.


Θα με ενδιέφερε, πάντως, όταν έχεις χρόνο, να διαβάσω γιατί κατά τη γνώμη σου ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις στις παρενθέσεις. Γιατί να μπορούν οι μεταφραστές να συνδικαλιστούν αλλά όχι και να συνεταιριστούν;


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε, πάντως, όταν έχεις χρόνο, να διαβάσω γιατί κατά τη γνώμη σου ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις στις παρενθέσεις. Γιατί να μπορούν οι μεταφραστές να συνδικαλιστούν αλλά όχι και να συνεταιριστούν;



Φυσικά μπορούν, αλλά δεν λύνεται έτσι το γενικό πρόβλημα της μετάφρασης ως υπεργολαβίας που ανέφερε η Palavra: αν είναι να συνεταιριστούν για να δίνουν δουλειές σε άλλους μεμονωμένους μεταφραστές, πάλι στη μετάφραση ως υπεργολαβία καταλήγουμε. 

Οι "προοπτικές" που έγραψα αφορούν κολεκτίβες, κοινοπραξίες ή τέλος πάντων σχήματα χωρίς ανάθεση δουλειάς εκτός των μελών. Και τέλος χρόνου για σήμερα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2012)

Οκ, και τροφή για σκέψη σε συνέχεια αυτού που γράφεις: θα έπρεπε να πληρώνεται ένα μέλος μεταφραστικής ομάδας που αναλαμβάνει την επαφή με τον πελάτη, καθώς και το συντονισμό του έργου, αλλά δεν κάνει μετάφραση, και την αναθέτει περαιτέρω; Δηλαδή, δουλεύει αλλά όχι ως μεταφραστής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> Οι "προοπτικές" που έγραψα αφορούν κολεκτίβες, κοινοπραξίες ή τέλος πάντων σχήματα χωρίς ανάθεση δουλειάς εκτός των μελών. Και τέλος χρόνου για σήμερα! :)


Κι εγώ αυτό εννοούσα, πάντως. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

lautreamont said:


> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είναι η πρώτη μου παρέμβαση στη λεξιλογία.


Εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω καλά καλά να σας διαβάσω, αλλά ένα καλωσόρισμα το οφείλω. Καλωσήρθες, lautreamont.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως αναρωτιέμαι: Έχω πει πολλές φορές «όχι» σε δουλειές για λόγους αμιγώς οικονομικούς. Επίσης, έχω πει αρκετές φορές «όχι» σε δουλειές για λόγους επαγγελματικούς (δηλ. δεν ήταν στο πεδίο μου κι ένιωθα πως δεν το επιτρέπει η επαγγελματική μου δεοντολογία να τις αναλάβω). Τι παρατηρώ διαρκώς; Έρχονται συνάδελφοι και τις χτυπάνε αυτές τις δουλειές, με σκοτωμένες τιμές στη μία περίπτωση και με άγνοια υπευθυνότητας στην άλλη. Να με συγχωρείτε, αλλά εγώ τέτοια πράγματα τα θεωρώ και αντισυναδελφικά και αντιδεοντολογικά και θα τα καταδικάζω — όσο κι αν στεναχωρώ κάποιους. Και τον παραλληλισμό με τους απεργοσπαστικούς μηχανισμούς τον έκανα μπας και δώσει λίγη τροφή για σκέψη κι όχι για να μείνουμε στις λέξεις — αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση η συμπεριφορά των συναδέλφων που αποδέχονται τις σκοτωμένες τιμές είναι αγορασπαστική (δηλ. σπάει την αγορά) και βλαπτική για μένα... και το ότι μας βλάπτει δεν μπορεί ρε παιδάκι μου να το κάνουμε τόσο εύκολα γαργάρα! Έλεγα και την άλλη φορά:


Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή *μπορεί όποιος θέλει να μπει στον χώρο μου και να με ανταγωνιστεί αθέμιτα και αναθέμ-ιτα κι εγώ πρέπει να δείξω κι από πάνω κατανόηση στις ανάγκες του* (Άσε που αυτός που φιλοδοξεί να μου κλέψει το ψωμί κατά κανόνα δεν μπαίνει καν στη διαδικασία να γίνει σωστός επαγγελματίας!); Πού αλλού γίνεται αυτό; Ποιος από όλους αυτούς γνωρίζει _τις δικές μου_ ανάγκες και δείχνει κατανόηση γι' αυτές; *Πού αλλού οι ανάγκες είναι αποδεκτή δικαιολογία για να κλείνεις το σπίτι τού συναδέλφου σου;*



Άλλωστε, το σκεπτικό «ας κάνουμε πρώτα κάτι για τη γενική κατάσταση, και μετά τα βάζουμε με τον χωρίς-άλλες-επιλογές συνάδελφο που συντελεί με τη συμμετοχή του στο να συντηρείται αυτή η κατάσταση (αλλά κι αυτός θύμα των ίδιων ταξικών κινήσεων σε βάρος μας είναι)» μου θυμίζει πολύ την κατ' ευφημισμόν "εθνική οδό" Κορίνθου-Πατρών: Ο δρόμος είναι χάλια (όπως χάλια είναι και η μεταφραστική αγορά) και όλοι το γνωρίζουν και το δέχονται (όπως συμβαίνει και με τη μεταφραστική αγορά)· και σου 'ρχεται απ' απέναντι ένας οδηγός που δεν σε σέβεται εσένα που πηγαίνεις σιγά και προσεκτικά (όπως σου χώνεται ο άλλος στη μεταφραστική αγορά κι αποδέχεται σκοτωμένες τιμές και μάλιστα για πράγματα που δεν έχει ιδέα και μετά θα ρωτάει —αν ρωτήσει— στα φορούμια και γενικώς εκπέμπει στους αναθέτες έργου την εικόνα του πιστού κουταβιού που όλα τα σφάζει όλα τα μαχαιρώνει για μισό αποφάι) και σου ξεκληρίζει την οικογένεια... αλλά εσύ δεν ενίστασαι και τον δικαιολογείς απόλυτα επειδή «και τι να κάνει δηλαδή το κακόμοιρο το παιδί, αφού ο δρόμος είναι σε τόσο απαράδεκτα χάλια — ας αγωνιστούμε πρώτα να φτιαχτεί ο δρόμος, και μετά θα κινούνται όλοι σωστά».

Τι λε ρε φιλαράκι; Σοβαρά; Πετάμε δηλαδή την μπάλα στην εξέδρα; Έτσι θα κάνατε εσείς με τον προαναφερθέντα οδηγό που θα σας έκλεινε το σπίτι; Όχι φυσικά! Διότι έχεις την απαίτηση και το γενικό κακό να διορθωθεί (δηλ. να φτιαχτεί ο δρόμος και να κανονικοποιηθεί η μεταφραστική αγορά), αλλά έχεις ταυτόχρονα την απαίτηση (την αδιαπραγμάτευτη ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ!) να είναι ο άλλος σοβαρός και εντάξει και για όλο το διάστημα μέχρι να φτιαχτεί ο δρόμος ή η αγορά. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Τροφή για σκέψη:
Πριν από χρόνια, με προσέγγισε υπεύθυνος νεοσύστατου εκδοτικού οίκου με μεγάλες φιλοδοξίες και σούπερ μοντέρνο προφίλ και μου πρότεινε συνεργασία. Αφού τους έκανα ένα δείγμα και έμειναν πολύ ευχαριστημένοι, με ρώτησαν τι οικονομικές απαιτήσεις έχω. Τους απάντησα ότι δεν γινόταν να πάρω λιγότερα από αυτά που μου έδινε ο εκδοτικός οίκος με τον οποίον συνεργαζόμουν ήδη σε πάγια βάση, _*μέσω του οποίου με είχαν αναζητήσει προσωπικά και ονομαστικά οι ίδιοι*,_ γιατί έτσι θα χαλούσα και την πιάτσα και το όνομά μου. Επέμειναν, ζητώντας μου φορτικά να συναντηθούμε κάπου στη μέση! Φυσικά αρνήθηκα και πάλι και αφού μου πλήρωσαν κανονικά το δείγμα (το οποίο εκδόθηκε) χωρίσαμε οριστικά και αμετάκλητα. Κατά καιρούς έβλεπα διαφημίσεις τους σε κανάλια, και όχι μόνο, και θεωρούσα πως όλα έβαιναν καλώς -δεν έδινα και περισσότερη σημασία...

Για να μην πολυλογώ: ο εκδοτικός οίκος με τον οποίο εξακολουθώ να συνεργάζομαι τόσα χρόνια και οι τιμές του φάνηκαν υπερβολικά υψηλές στους φιλόδοξους που θα σάρωναν την αγορά, ζει και βασιλεύει, χτυπημένος μεν κι αυτός από την κρίση αλλά προστατεύοντας στο βαθμό που μπορεί τους καλούς και συνεπείς συνεργάτες του. Τα τζιμάνια, που ασφαλώς βρήκαν κάποιον πιο πρόθυμο από μένα να ρίξει τις τιμές του, είναι τώρα ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που διασύρονται (και δικαίως) ως μπαταχτσήδες που έχουν αφήσει ξεκρέμαστους ένα σωρό συναδέλφους.
Όποιος μπορεί και θέλει να βγάλει ηθικά διδάγματα είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Εγώ, πάντως, τα δικά μου τα έχω βγάλει προ πολλού, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## rogne (Oct 21, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν δύο τάσεις ερμηνείας της μείωσης των αμοιβών που παρατηρείται σήμερα. Επειδή έγραψα αρκετά για τη μία από αυτές, τη μείωση των αμοιβών που επιβάλλουν οι εταιρείες, δυο λόγια και για την "αυτομείωση" των αμοιβών στην οποία επιδίδονται διάφοροι συνάδελφοι. 

Κατ' αρχάς, είναι εντελώς παραπλανητικό να πιστεύουμε ότι το φαινόμενο αφορά αποκλειστικά ή κατά κύριο λόγο τους ανασφάλιστους συναδέλφους εν γένει, ως διακριτή και ομοιογενή κατηγορία. Πολύ εντονότερα, νομίζω, αφορά τους _νεότερους _συναδέλφους, ασφαλισμένους ή μη, και ιδίως, θα πρόσθετα, τους αποφοίτους μεταφραστικών σχολών που έχουν διαποτιστεί με την αντίληψη ότι τα τυπικά προσόντα τους είναι αδοκίμαστα στην πράξη και ότι πρέπει κανείς πρώτα να "δοκιμαστεί" φτηνά ή και δωρεάν ακόμα ώστε να μπορέσει μετά να δραστηριοποιηθεί "κανονικά" στον χώρο. 

Αν, εν ολίγοις, οι εταιρείες "βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν", είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, επειδή υπάρχει μια ανεξάντλητη δεξαμενή νέων ανθρώπων που έχουν πειστεί (και έχει δοθεί μάχη για να πειστούν: τους το έχουν διδάξει) ότι η _αυτοϋποτίμηση _είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος του παιχνιδιού. Η εμπειρία μου εντός και εκτός ΣΜΕΔ, για παράδειγμα, μου δείχνει ότι το ποσοστό των εμπειρότερων ανασφάλιστων συναδέλφων που δέχονται να δουλεύουν για πενιχρές αμοιβές είναι πρακτικά ασήμαντο (εγώ για την ακρίβεια δεν ξέρω κανέναν και καμία) σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο των νεότερων συναδέλφων που μόλις έχουν βγει από σχολές ή/και μόλις έχουν ανοίξει βιβλία και είναι πρόθυμοι να κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό, είτε μέσω πρακτικής άσκησης είτε δουλεύοντας ως φτηνοί freelancers. Αν λοιπόν αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει κυρίως στην ανασφάλιστη εργασία είναι ότι αποτελεί φτηνή εργασία, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ προτιμότερο να θίξουμε κατευθείαν την ίδια τη φτηνή, υποτιμημένη και αυτοϋποτιμημένη εργασία, παρά να καταγγέλλουμε αφηρημένα τους ανασφάλιστους ως "παράνομους", "απεργοσπάστες" και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.

Δυο πρόχειρες κουβέντες επίσης για τους συνεταιρισμούς ή τις κοινοπραξίες μεταφραστών ως πιθανή διέξοδο από την υπεργολαβική (και κατά συνέπεια φτηνότερη) μεταφραστική εργασία. Δυστυχώς, τίποτα δεν εξασφαλίζει σε μια κοινοπραξία μεταφραστών ότι θα βρει εκείνους τους πελάτες που θα της παρέχουν άμεσα μεταφραστική εργασία σε καλές τιμές, κατά παράκαμψη των μεσαζόντων. Πάντα μια εταιρεία-μεσάζων, με κεφάλαια, ιεραρχική οργάνωση, σχέσεις εκμετάλλευσης (με την οικονομική έννοια) στο εσωτερικό της, κ.ο.κ., θα έχει το πάνω χέρι όταν πρόκειται για μεγάλες αναθέσεις, για διαγωνισμούς κ.ο.κ. Και είναι φανερό ότι μια κοινοπραξία μεταφραστών δεν μπορεί να συντηρηθεί στοχεύοντας κατά κύριο λόγο σε ιδιώτες πελάτες. Ακούγοντας, για παράδειγμα, στην ημερίδα για το "επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή", τις κοπέλες του yourtranslation.gr, μιας ιστοσελίδας που προσπάθησε, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, να λειτουργήσει ως κολεκτίβα, αλλά στην πράξη λειτουργεί ήδη ως συνεταιρισμός μεσαζόντων (αναθέτοντας δουλειές έναντι προμήθειας σε εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες) και σχεδιάζει πλέον να μετεξελιχθεί σε κανονικό μεταφραστικό γραφείο, καταλάβαινε κανείς πολύ καλά πόσο ζόρικο είναι από την άποψη του βιοπορισμού το συνεργατικό "αυτοεπιχειρείν" στον χώρο.

Μιας και αναφέρθηκα όμως ξανά στην ημερίδα, έγινε επίσης σαφές εκεί (αν και για μένα ήταν σαφές και πριν) ότι δεν είναι ο ευκολότερος ή καλύτερος βιοπορισμός ο βασικός λόγος για τον οποίο ένας μεταφραστής ή μια ομάδα μεταφραστών επιδιώκει να συστήσει εταιρεία ή συνεταιρισμό. Νομίζω ότι τον βασικό λόγο τον ανέφερε ήδη αλλού ο Θέμης: 



Themis said:


> Νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία δεν είναι μόνο η ιδεολογία των νεοφιλελεύθερων, είναι επίσης η κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία. Κατά τη γνώμη μου (και είναι σαφές στο σημείο εκείνο ότι πρόκειται για δική μου άποψη), η αντίληψη περί μεταφραστή-επιχειρηματία συνδέεται με αυτή την περιρρέουσα ιδεολογία, που έχει φτάσει μέχρι το ακραίο σημείο να θεωρήσει τους πιο κλασικούς μισθωτούς σαν επιχειρηματίες του εαυτού τους.



Περί αυτού ακριβώς πρόκειται. Στην περιρρέουσα ιδεολογία, υπάρχουν (ή θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν) μόνο επιχειρηματίες και πελάτες, πωλητές και καταναλωτές. Αυτό μαθαίνουν να θέλουν και για τον εαυτό τους οι νεότεροι συνάδελφοι. Οπότε, για να επιστρέψω στην ερώτηση του Δρ7χ παραπάνω, "γιατί να μπορούν οι μεταφραστές να συνδικαλιστούν αλλά όχι και να συνεταιριστούν;", υπάρχει μια ανεξάλειπτη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο αυτών μορφών "οργάνωσης" των μεταφραστών, ακριβώς επειδή δεν πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για "μορφές οργάνωσης", αλλά για δύο διαμετρικά αντίθετους τρόπους _(αυτο)αντίληψης_. Από τη μια, ένας τρόπος να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη δουλειά σου ως επισφαλή εργασία, κατ' ουσίαν, και να προτάσσεις τη συλλογική προώθηση των συμφερόντων σου βλέποντας και τους συναδέλφους σου υπό αυτό το πρίσμα (ανεξάρτητα από το πώς βλέπουν οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους). Από την άλλη, ένας τρόπος να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη δουλειά σου ως μορφή επιχειρηματικότητας και να προτάσσεις την ατομική, κατ' ουσίαν, προώθηση των συμφερόντων σου, το πολύ-πολύ σε σύμπραξη μερικές φορές, για λόγους τακτικής και μόνο, με άλλους ομότεχνούς σου. Προφανώς εφικτά είναι και τα δύο, πολύ δύσκολα όμως συμβιβάζονται μεταξύ τους, στη θεωρία ή στην πράξη: κάποια στιγμή, για λόγους είτε νοοτροπίας είτε πρακτικών αναγκαιοτήτων, οι δρόμοι χωρίζουν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Προσωπικά (επειδή παρέπεμψα σε παλιότερο σχόλιό μου, απ' όπου και ο χαρακτηρισμός "απεργοσπάστες" — σχόλιό μου όμως σε κουβέντα που σχετιζόταν με τις αμοιβές) με τον χαρακτηρισμό αυτόν περιγράφω κάθε μεταφραστή που υιοθετεί αντισυναδελφική και αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά. Δεν είπα ότι αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά και μόνον στους μη-ασφαλιζόμενους συναδέλφους ή σε όσους δουλεύουν μαύρα — ΚΑΘΕ αντισυναδελφική και αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά θα με βρίσκει απέναντί της. Και, εδώ είναι η πλάκα (ή το τραγικό της υπόθεσης), κάθε αντισυναδελφική και αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά αποδεικνύεται ότι ΔΕΝ θα βρίσκει και τον ΣΜΕΔ απέναντί της· ο ΣΜΕΔ μέχρι τώρα έχει δείξει πως του αρκεί να κάνει μια ταξική ανάλυση, να ψελλίσει κάποια "ναι μεν αλλά" κ.ά. δικαιολογίες — κι αυτό είν' όλο.

Βέβαια, ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν είναι εκ των πραγμάτων αυτός που μπορεί ή έχει την υποχρέωση (την τυπική, εννοώ — επειδή την ηθική υποχρέωση τη βλέπει ο καθείς μας με βάση τα δικά του, κριτήρια κι αρχές) να βάλει κάποια τάξη. Ένα Μεταφραστικό Επιμελητήριο, μάλιστα. Ο ΣΜΕΔ πχ δεν μπορεί να ζητάει ενάρξεις, Ε3 κι ασφαλιστικές ενημερότητες ώστε να γνωρίζει ποια μέλη του είναι καθ' όλα εντάξει (ή τουλάχιστον να μην μπορεί να κρύβεται πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό του) — ενώ ένα Επιμελητήριο μπορεί. Κι άλλωστε ο ΣΜΕΔ λέει ότι, αφού η αντισυναδελφική-αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά είναι προϊόν της συγκυρίας, δεν είναι καταδικαστέα! Κι ίσως εδώ το λάθος να 'ναι δικό μας: Δηλαδή, να περιμέναμε πολλά απ' τον ΣΜΕΔ, ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε. Εννοώ, ο ΣΜΕΔ ως εγχείρημα έτυχε υποδοχής υψηλών προσδοκιών απ' τα μέλη της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας όχι επειδή ήταν σχεδιασμένος να φτιάξει τη μεταφραστική συνείδηση του χώρου, αλλ' απλώς επειδή η κοινότητα είχε απογοητευτεί απ' τα μηδαμινά αποτελέσματα παλιότερων εγχειρημάτων και δεν είχε πια σε τι άλλο να ελπίζει — κι ίσως επιπρόσθετα επειδή δεν θεωρήθηκε εφικτή η δημιουργία επιμελητηρίου.

Δυστυχώς όμως εκ του αποτελέσματος διαπιστώνω ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ (ναι, rogne, _ο ΣΜΕΔ_) έχει συντελέσει με τη στάση του στην εδραίωση μιας εξόχως στρεβλής και αρνητικής νοοτροπίας: Οι μεταφραστές έχουν φτάσει να πιστεύουν ότι το γενικότερο θέμα των αμοιβών θα διευθετηθεί μέσα απ' τους αγώνες τού ΣΜΕΔ (επομένως έχουν κάνει νοερά και ψυχολογικά τη μετάθεση πως όλα αυτά θα τα φροντίσει ο ΣΜΕΔ που μπορεί και λέει έξω απ' τα δόντια το πόσο κακοί εκμεταλλευτές είναι οι αναθέτες έργου και εξηγεί με εμβριθείς ταξικές αναλύσεις το γιατί θέλουν να τους πιουν το αίμα) και κατά τ' άλλα στην καθημερινή επαγγελματική πρακτική τους είναι αδίστακτοι αυτοθυματοποιημένοι αμοραλιστές θιασώτες τού «ο θάνατος του άλλου μεταφραστή η ζωή μου, θα πατήσω επί λεκτικών πτωμάτων για να υφαρπάξω όποια δουλειά βρεθεί μπορώ-δεν-μπορώ ή αξίζω-δεν-αξίζω να την κάνω, μόλις μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία (πχ με την ιδιότητα του αναθεωρητή) δεν θα διστάσω να διαβάλω τον συνάδελφό μου είτε σκόπιμα είτε από άγνοια αρκεί ν' αναδειχθώ εγώ» και ούτω καθεξής. *Δηλαδή ο λόγος και ο τρόπος σκέψης-δράσης τού ΣΜΕΔ μετάθεσαν την έννοια της υπεύθυνης επαγγελματικής στάσης σε κάποιους μακρινούς συλλογικούς αγώνες, απενοχοποιώντας πλήρως τις προσωπικές επαγγελματικές πρακτικές και απαλλάσσοντας εντελώς τον μεταφραστή από το βάρος των επιλογών του.*

Χάρη (και) στον ΣΜΕΔ λοιπόν, έχουμε μεταφραστές τού τύπου Δόκτωρ-Τζέκιλ-Μίστερ-Χάιντ: Μεταφραστές που, ως Δόκτορες Τζέκιλ, ρητορεύουν για την ανάγκη μιας καλύτερης μεταφραστικής αγοράς όπου η αξία κι η συνεισφορά του μεταφραστή θα αναγνωρίζεται, θα χαίρει εκτίμησης και θα αμείβεται εύλογα, επαρκώς και δίκαια — ενώ τα σκοτεινά βράδια, ως Κύριοι Χάιντ, στέλνουν σκοτωμένες προσφορές αρκεί να βγουν αυτοί οι μειοδότες που θα πάρουν τη δουλειά, δεν επενδύουν το παραμικρό στην ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών τους, δεν έχουν κανέναν προσωπικό κώδικα επαγγελματικής ηθικής (άσε που τον θεωρούν και χάντικαπ, στις "άγριες μέρες" που ζούμε), δεν εμβαθύνουν ούτε στοιχειωδώς σε πεδία τα οποία διακηρύσσουν πως "είναι ειδικότητα τους", δεν φροντίζουν καν να αποκτούν (σταδιακά) τα εργαλεία και τα έργα αναφοράς που σχετίζονται με τη δουλειά τους, δεν τους απασχολεί η συνεχιζόμενη εκπαίδευση ή η περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση, θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους υπεράνω κάθε κριτικής, πιστεύουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα κι ότι μπορούν να τα κάνουν όλα. Και ναι, τα κάνουν όλα — τα κάνουν όλα άσ' τα να πάνε...

*Η δεοντολογία και η επαγγελματική συνείδηση ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα ταξικό.* Αλλά πρέπει να 'χει ο άλλος και μια στοιχειωδώς ποιοτική νοοτροπία και αντίληψη για να το καταλάβει αυτό — κι όχι να 'χει από πάνω κι έναν σύλλογο που να κάνει τουμπεκί ψιλοκομμένο αναφορικά με το θέμα.


----------



## louisa30 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Χμμ..*

Θεωρώ τα παραπάνω ένα στοχευμένο συνονθύλευμα δηλώσεων από κάποιον/αν που δεν έχει υπάρξει ποτέ σε ανάγκη στη ζωή του/της ή τουλάχιστον ευρίσκεται σε διαφορετικό εργασιακό περιβάλλον από εμένα, σε μία εποχή, κατά την οποία καταστρατηγούνται όλα τα δικαιώματά μας, και παρακαλώ κάποιον/αν να μου πει ότι αυτό είναι αναληθές. Εγώ αναγκάζομαι να κάνω πολλές φορές κάποιες εξαναγκασμένες και όχι ηθελημένες παραχωρήσεις εξαιτίας των στυγνών διαπραγματεύσεων των γραφείων με τα οποία συνεργάζομαι, όπως και ο πατέρας με δύο παιδιά και 15 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία δουλεύει πλέον για 500 ευρώ. Και εγώ βλέπω τα προσόντα μου και τις γνώσεις μου και το μέλλον μου να διαλύονται αλλά σίγουρα η λύση δεν είναι να στοχοποιούμε και να κατηγορούμε τους συναδέλφους μας. Δυστυχώς η άνεση επιλογής της ανάληψης ή όχι ενός έργου προϋποθέτει πλέον μία υφιστάμενη οικονομική άνεση ή την ύπαρξη εισοδήματος από άλλη πηγή και όχι μόνο από τον επισφαλή τομέα των μεταφράσεων. Αντισυναδελφική συμπεριφορά για μένα είναι να εκφραζόμαστε με υποτίμηση και αδιαφορία για τους συναδέλφους μας, οι οποίοι ευρίσκονται στην ίδια δυσχερέστατη κατάσταση όπως εμείς και η προσπάθεια συγκάλυψης αυτής της κατάστασης αποδεικνύει την εν τοις πράγμασι διαφοροποίηση σε ταξικό επίπεδο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει το δικαίωμα κανένας να αποκαλεί το παραπάνω κείμενο του Ζάζουλα με την τουλάχιστον προσβλητική διατύπωση "στοχευμένο συνονθύλευμα δηλώσεων", αλλά θέλω να δηλώσω κι εγώ ότι με εκπροσωπούν μέχρι κεραίας αυτά που γράφει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

louisa30 said:


> ...από κάποιον/αν που δεν έχει υπάρξει ποτέ σε ανάγκη στη ζωή του...


Πόσο καθόλου ιδέα δεν έχεις για αυτόν που το 'γραψε...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

Χριστέ μου, στον Ζάζουλα απευθύνεται το #35; 

Ε, λοιπόν, να προσυπογράψω κι εγώ με δέκα δάχτυλα το κείμενό του (#34), και την κατακλείδα _δύο _φορές, παρόλο που δεν ανήκα ποτέ στην προνομιούχα κάστα όσων δεν ένιωσαν ανάγκη στη ζωή τους. Εντελώς το αντίθετο μάλιστα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2012)

louisa30 said:


> Θεωρώ τα παραπάνω ένα στοχευμένο συνονθύλευμα δηλώσεων από κάποιον/αν που δεν έχει υπάρξει ποτέ σε ανάγκη στη ζωή του/της


Πλέον, θεωρώ αυτά τα ad hominem επιχειρήματα προσωπική προσβολή, ακόμα και όταν απευθύνονται σε τρίτον. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ο άλλος έχει ή δεν έχει ανάγκη - άσε που το προφανές είναι ότι έχει, ειδάλλως δεν θα δούλευε. Αυτό το λέω ως εργαζόμενη που έχει κοντέψει να καταρρεύσει από την υπερκόπωση όχι μία αλλά τρεις φορές: αν δεν είχα ανάγκη να δουλέψω, θα καθόμουν σπίτι μου να βλέπω μεσημεριανά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θεωρεί κάποιος, *χωρίς να ξέρει σε ποιον απευθύνεται*, ότι ο άλλος μιλάει επειδή είναι πλούσιος ή βολεμένος ή οτιδήποτε, και να του καταρρίπτει τα επιχειρήματα βάσει αυτού.

Ούτε καταλαβαίνω γιατί προκρίνεται η συμπεριφορά που σκύβει το κεφάλι στην εργοδοσία και βάζει το ατομικό συμφέρον πάνω από το συλλογικό, ενώ στοχοποιείται ως ελιτίστικη/πλουτοκρατική/αριστοκρατική ακριβώς η συμπεριφορά η οποία σε βάθος χρόνου αποδεικνύεται επωφελής για το συλλογικό καλό του κλάδου - δηλαδή η συμπεριφορά που έχει ως στόχο τη διατήρηση των τιμών σε υψηλά επίπεδα, τις σωστές αμοιβές για τον εργαζόμενο, και την παροχή σωστών υπηρεσιών προς το κοινό (γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχει σημασία η ποιότητα, ειδάλλως θα σας παραπέμψω να χειρουργηθείτε με λέιζερ που ο γιατρός που θα το χειρίζεται θα έχει διαβάσει κακομεταφρασμένο εγχειρίδιο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Όταν η δημοσίευση των απόψεών μας σε έναν χώρο όπου κάποιοι μπορεί να γνωριζόμαστε ή να μην γνωριζόμαστε μεταξύ μας μετατρέπεται σε κριτική προθέσεων, ο ανύποπτος αναγνώστης εύκολα συμπεραίνει ότι οι συνομιλητές γνωρίζουν περισσότερα από όσα λένε, πιθανόν ο ένας τα άπλυτα του άλλου κλπ, με αποτέλεσμα να μην επικεντρώνονται πλέον στα επιχειρήματα και, είτε να απομακρύνονται με συμψηφιστικές σκέψεις όπως «παντού τα πάντα, όλοι ίδιοι είναι», είτε να πιάνουν πολυθρόνα, κοκακόλα και τσιπς για να παρακολουθήσουν ξεκατίνιασμα επί προσωπικού.

Θα προτιμούσα, λοιπόν, να επαναφέρουμε τη συζήτηση στα επιχειρήματα. Για παράδειγμα, εγώ βλέπω ότι οι δύο τοποθετήσεις αναπτύσσονται και καταλήγουν γύρω από έναν διαφορετικό ορισμό του _*συνάδελφου*_.

Ο πρώτος ορισμός επιμένει να θέτει και προδιαγραφές ποιότητας αλλά και αυτοτιμολόγησης της εργασίας του μεταφραστή. Με αυστηρούς και συγκεκριμένους όρους, ιδιαίτερα σήμερα που το σύμπαν καταρρέει.

Ο δεύτερος ορισμός περιλαμβάνει οποιονδήποτε προσπαθεί, παλιότερα και πολύ περισσότερο σήμερα, να συνεισφέρει στα πενιχρά εισοδήματά του κάνοντας μεταφράσεις. Χωρίς όρους, ιδιαίτερα σήμερα που το σύμπαν καταρρέει.

Εμένα με συγκινεί με την ανθρωπιά του ο δεύτερος ορισμός, αλλά επαγγελματικά με πείθει ο πρώτος.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πλέον, θεωρώ αυτά τα ad hominem επιχειρήματα προσωπική προσβολή, ακόμα και όταν απευθύνονται σε τρίτον. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ο άλλος έχει ή δεν έχει ανάγκη - άσε που το προφανές είναι ότι έχει, ειδάλλως δεν θα δούλευε. Αυτό το λέω ως εργαζόμενη που έχει κοντέψει να καταρρεύσει από την υπερκόπωση όχι μία αλλά τρεις φορές: αν δεν είχα ανάγκη να δουλέψω, θα καθόμουν σπίτι μου να βλέπω μεσημεριανά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θεωρεί κάποιος, *χωρίς να ξέρει σε ποιον απευθύνεται*, ότι ο άλλος μιλάει επειδή είναι πλούσιος ή βολεμένος ή οτιδήποτε, και να του καταρρίπτει τα επιχειρήματα βάσει αυτού.



Τι άλλο να πω; Πόσο να συμφωνήσω με όλα τα παραπάνω, φυσικά συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ποστ του Ζάζουλα;

Απλώς να προσθέσω πως, απ' όσο ξέρω, κανείς από εμάς δεν βρήκε έτοιμη τη δουλειά απ' τον μπαμπά του...


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 23, 2012)

Όπως φαίνεται υπάρχουν διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις ως προς το πώς κρίνουμε τους συναδέλφους και πώς η ατομική συμπεριφορά των συναδέλφων επηρεάζει την γενικότερη κατάστασή μας. Μία προσέγγιση με βάση την ατομική ευθύνη και μία προσέγγιση με βάση την συλλογική. Οι ΣΜΕΔ θεωρεί ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι "μαύροι" που ρίχνουν τις τιμές. Κανένα σωματείο δεν θεωρεί ότι το πρόβλημα είναι οι "μαύροι" που ρίχνουν τις τιμές. Δεν ξέρω κανένα σωματείο που να επιτέθηκε λ.χ. στους... μετανάστες που δεχόντουσαν να δουλέψουν με χαμηλότερα μεροκάματα. Αυτό που έκαναν πάντα τα σωματεία (από τα σοσιαλδημοκρατικά μέχρι τα αναρχοσυνδικαλιστικά) είναι να προσπαθούν να οργανώσουν τους εργαζόμενους ώστε συλλογικά να μπορούν να ανταπαντήσουν στις κρατικές και εργοδοτικές πιέσεις και να πιέσουν για τη λειτουργία των κρατικών ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών απέναντι στους εργοδότες και ποτέ στους συναδέλφους τους. Και όσα σωματεία επέλεξαν να λειτουργήσουν με όρους "κλειστού επαγγέλματος" δεν ήταν σωματεία αλλά... επαγγελματικές ενώσεις ή αλλιώς... επιμελητήρια. Να τονίσουμε όμως ότι το ΤΕΕ για παράδειγμα δεν λειτουργεί υποστηρικτικά για τους εργαζόμενους τεχνικούς. Για τους εργαζόμενους τεχνικούς (ακόμα και τους μπλοκάκηδες) υπάρχει το Σωματείο Μισθωτών Τεχνικών. Να θυμίσουμε ότι στον Δικηγορικό Σύλλογο εκπροσωπείται ταυτόχρονα ο κύριος Κούγιας με τον μπλοκάκια υπάλληλο δικηγόρο που τρέχει από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ για όλες τις δουλειές και παίρνει 500 ευρώ. Ο ΣΜΕΔ (το καταστατικό του το λέει ρητά) υπάρχει για αυτούς τους συναδέλφους και όχι για τους επιχειρηματίες συναδέλφους (οι οποίοι προωθούν την άμισθη πρακτική!!!! Αυτό κι αν δημιουργεί την κουλτούρα που περιέγραψε παραπάνω ο rogne αναφερόμενος στην εκπαίδευση της μετάφρασης). Αυτό όμως που θέλω να τονίσω, δεχόμενη τις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις που μπορεί να έχουμε ως προς την ατομική ευθύνη των συναδέλφων είναι ότι, σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν μπορούμε να λογαριάζουμε χωρίς τον... ξενοδόχο. Ξενοδόχος, εν προκειμένω, είναι το κράτος εντός του οποίου ζούμε και εργαζόμαστε. Το οποίο δημόσια και ανοιχτά θέτει τους όρους με τους οποίους θα ζούμε και θα εργαζόμαστε. Αυτό που ο ΣΜΕΔ θέλει να κάνει είναι δημόσια και ανοιχτά να αντιταχθεί στους επαίσχυντους όρους ασφάλισης και φορολογίας των εργαζόμενων μεταφραστών και να εμποδίσει τους καταστροφικούς που έρχονται (αύξηση παρακράτησης και φορολογικού συντελεστή και κατάργηση του αφορολόγητου). Αυτό δεν μπορεί φυσικά να το κάνει μόνος του. Χρειάζεται μαζικότητα και συμμετοχή. Εγώ λοιπόν συνεχίζω να γράφω στο παρόν thread θέλοντας να επιστήσω την προσοχή των συναδέλφων σε ένα ζήτημα πολύ μεγαλύτερης βαρύτητας για την άσκηση του επαγγέλματός μας και την επιβίωσή μας από το τι κάνουν "κάποιοι". Κι αυτό είναι η φορολογική πολιτική. Δεν πιστεύω ότι κανένας από εμάς θεωρεί ότι ορθώς φορολογείται με τέτοιους όρους και ότι θα φορολογείται εξίσου ορθώς με τους επερχόμενους όρους εκτός εάν έχει κάποια Α.Ε. (κάτι που δεν το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα πιθανό). Αυτά προς το παρόν και καλή σας μέρα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Ερασιτεχνικές έρευνες...

Ενα πείραμα στην αγορά εργασίας


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2012)

Οι έρευνες είναι ερασιτεχνικές, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα εντυπωσιακό. Θυμίζει την αγγελία του καλοκαιριού για δουλειά στη συγκομιδή φρούτων στη Βέροια, με καλή αμοιβή, στην οποία απάντησαν μόνο ξένοι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Στον μεταφραστικό χώρο, όταν οι αγγελίες μπαίνουν εκεί που πρέπει, δεν μένουν αναπάντητες. Αντιθέτως, βλέπουμε αρκετούς να ανταποκρίνονται, ακόμα και όταν αναφέρεται η αμοιβή και είναι εξευτελιστική.


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ένα ζήτημα είναι το "εκεί που πρέπει". 
Πάντως ένας φίλος μου Έλληνας κάτοικος ΗΒ, που δεν θα τον έλεγα τεμπέλη, είχε γραφτεί σε τέτοια σάιτ και δεν είχε πάρει καμιά δουλειά και μετά από λίγο σταμάτησε να ασχολείται καθώς ήταν πιο αποδοτικό γι' αυτόν να κυνηγάει κανονικές δουλειές. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με το ζήτημα των πρακτορείων ευρέσεως εργασίας που βρίσκουν δουλειές σε Έλληνες, δεν γνωρίζω το hireagreek, αλλά για τους λόγους που συζητάμε στο νήμα περί διακρίσεων στις αγγελίες, μία εταιρία τους εξωτερικού δεν μπορεί να διαφημίσει ότι ζητάει Έλληνα υπάλληλο. Μπορεί να ζητήσει ελληνικά σαν μητρική γλώσσα, μπορεί να ζητήσει πολύ καλή γνώση της ελληνικής επικαιρότητας αλλά δεν μπορεί να ζητήσει Έλληνα. Τα πρακτορεία που απευθύνονται σε Έλληνες είναι κυρίως αναμεταδότες αγγελιών που απευθύνονται σε όλους. Πιο μεγάλη ποικιλία θέσεων και πιθανόν και πιο καλή υποστήριξη θα έχει κάποιος αν απευθυνθεί σε πρακτορεία της χώρας της επιλογής του. 

ΥΓ Κοίταξα το hireagreek και έχει καμιά δεκαριά θέσεις εκ των οποίων δύο είναι για εργασία κανονική, έμμισθη σε ειδικευμένη θέση, κι οι άλλες είναι είτε για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες προγραμματιστές, είτε για πωλητές/ αντιπροσώπους/ "συνεργάτες" στην Ελλάδα (που στην τρέχουσα οικονομική κατάσταση είναι σα να βάζεις τον κακόμοιρο τον άνεργο να κυνηγάει ανεμόμυλους).


----------



## rogne (Oct 24, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Οι έρευνες είναι ερασιτεχνικές, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα εντυπωσιακό. Θυμίζει την αγγελία του καλοκαιριού για δουλειά στη συγκομιδή φρούτων στη Βέροια, με καλή αμοιβή, στην οποία απάντησαν μόνο ξένοι.



Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω: οι ανασφάλιστοι κλπ. συνάδελφοι ρίχνουν τις τιμές, κάνουν όποια δουλειά να 'ναι με ό,τι όρους να 'ναι, αλλά ντροπή μας κιόλας όλων μας, ανασφάλιστων και ασφαλισμένων, "άσπρων" και "μαύρων", που "μπιντάρουμε" επιλεκτικά, και ουχί αδιακρίτως, σε δημοπρασίες στο ίντερνετ (γνωστό βασίλειο, άλλωστε, των αυστηρών προδιαγραφών ποιότητας και των νομότυπων συναλλαγών);



nickel said:


> Στον μεταφραστικό χώρο, όταν οι αγγελίες μπαίνουν εκεί που πρέπει, δεν μένουν αναπάντητες. Αντιθέτως, βλέπουμε αρκετούς να ανταποκρίνονται, ακόμα και όταν αναφέρεται η αμοιβή και είναι εξευτελιστική.



Όπερ καλόν τελικά; Ή κακόν; Ή απλώς γεγονός; 

ΥΓ. @ Zazula: Τα είπες τόσο διαφωτιστικά που δεν θέλω να στο χαλάσω απαντώντας. Κρατάω προς το παρόν το ουσιώδες: ότι από τη μια έχουμε "τα μέλη της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας" και από την άλλη τους "αδίστακτους αυτοθυματοποιημένους αμοραλιστές". Ας δούμε πού θα μας βγάλει αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

rogne said:


> Όπερ καλόν τελικά; Ή κακόν; Ή απλώς γεγονός;


Απλώς γεγονός, στο οποίο μπορώ να συμπληρώσω την πληροφορία ότι δίπλα σε δεκαπέντε δικές μας απαντήσεις, υπάρχουν άλλες τόσες και από χώρες με μεγαλύτερες μέσες αμοιβές (π.χ. Ολλανδία, Σουηδία κ.ά.). 

Θα πω κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή μερικά σχετικά με τα παραπάνω, μόλις θα βρω το χρόνο να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε τάξη.


----------



## louisa30 (Oct 25, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Οι έρευνες είναι ερασιτεχνικές, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα εντυπωσιακό. Θυμίζει την αγγελία του καλοκαιριού για δουλειά στη συγκομιδή φρούτων στη Βέροια, με καλή αμοιβή, στην οποία απάντησαν μόνο ξένοι.



Δεν νομίζω ότι υφίσταται αναλογία και ούτε θα πρέπει να διαπιστώνεται τόσο εύκολα. Πράγματι η περίπτωση στη Βέροια ήταν λυπηρή αλλά η αντίδραση έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα και την απώλεια εμπιστοσύνης του ημεδαπού εργατικού δυναμικού στην εν γένει εργοδοσία ακόμα και από επίσημους φορείς, μιας και το κράτος ως ο απώτερος επίσημος φορέας είναι επί του παρόντος το χειρότερο παράδειγμα εργοδότη που ανακαλεί με εκβιαστικούς όρους όλα τα θεσμοθετημένα εργασιακά δικαιώματα. Οι αγγελίες που δημοσιεύονται πάντως αφορούν πλέον μόνο θέσεις εργασίας με πενιχρές αμοιβές, ανοιχτά ωράρια και ορισμένου χρόνου απασχόληση. Και θα επαναλάβω ότι δεν μπορούμε να κακίζουμε αυτούς που τις δέχονται γιατί οι συνθήκες στην Ελλάδα είναι πλέον οριακές. Το νεότερο ηλικιακά εργατικό δυναμικό ευρίσκεται μπορώ να πω σε κατάθλιψη γιατί οι θέσεις εργασίας που "προσφέρονται" είναι το λιγότερο τραγικές.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Μια είδηση από τη Φινλανδία, που δείχνει τι μπορούν να κάνουν οι μεταφραστές, αντί να κλαίγονται ότι αναγκάζονται να δεχτούν αμοιβές πείνας επειδή... πεινάνε.

*98 subtitlers resigned from Broadcast Text International in Finland*

30.10.2012 

98 subtitlers have resigned from Broadcast Text International in Finland after having been outsourced there by MTV Media, a major commercial broadcasting company.

On October 1st, 110 subtitlers working under freelance contracts were outsourced to BTI International, a subsidiary of Broadcast Text International. According to Finnish law, outsourced employees have a right to resign without notice during the first month after the deal – 98 subtitlers chose to use that right.

The subtitlers were concerned about being outsourced to a company that pays its current subtitlers minimal wages, forces them to become entrepreneurs instead of employees, claims all copyrights to subtitles and declines attempts to negotiate collective agreements.

Finnish universities issued a statement dated on October 17th in which they criticised the outsourcing. They also pointed out that students are being exploited by subtitling companies and that the entire profession of subtitling may wither, if professionals can no longer make a decent living out of it.

Broadcast Text International has remained silent on the subject in the media. The company has promised to aspire to quality, but has not responded to the concerns voiced by the subtitlers or reacted to invitations to open negotiations from trade unions.

The situation has been widely reported in the Finnish media with stories appearing in most major newspapers, as well as in the national broadcasting company YLE's television news. Among others, Helsingin Sanomat wrote that the subtitlers' mass exodus may endanger the supply of subtitles on MTV Media's channels while the national tabloid Iltalehti interviewed an outsourced subtitler and a long term Broadcast Text freelancer. The official blog for a major news magazine, Suomen Kuvalehti, even highlighted subtitles' influence on the literacy and foreign language skills of the public. Additionally, the topic has been discussed online in various blogs and Facebook communities.

The outsourcing coincided with the Nordic launch of online video rental service Netflix, for which Broadcast Text provided a large amount of subtitles. The quality of these subtitles has received strong criticism, and Netflix has even been caught using illegal fan subtitles found online. Netflix quickly apologized for this mistake; however, in a conversation with a subtitling blogger, a Netflix representative admitted that quality does not concern Netflix and that the company is considering using crowdsourcing to produce subtitles in the future.

The situation is still uncertain at the moment. So far, Broadcast Text has been able to produce subtitles despite losing most of the outsourced subtitlers. However, as deadlines draw closer, there is real concern that Broadcast Text will not be able to handle the amount of work it has been left with.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον (σε πολλά σημεία του):

(α) Παντού τα πάντα!
(β) Πώς λειτουργούν αυτά τα συστήματα στη Φινλανδία, άραγε, και με τι αμοιβές;
(γ) Ποιος θα αναλάβει να παρακολουθήσει τις εξελίξεις μετά από 2 και μετά από 6 μήνες;
(φ) Όχι τρία άλφα αλλά τρία φι!


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> ... that the entire profession of subtitling may wither, if professionals can no longer make a decent living out of it.


Αν δεν γίνει πολύ κακοπληρωμένο το επάγγελμα, να το παρατήσουν οι μισοί μεταφραστές για κάτι καλύτερο, να βγάζει φλύκταινες ο άλλος για να κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του, ο νόμος της αγοράς θα κρατάει τις τιμές χαμηλά, ιδίως εκεί που είναι καθοριστικές στο παιχνίδι του ανταγωνισμού (δηλ. είναι πιο πιθανό να βελτιωθούν οι χαμηλές αμοιβές μεταφραστών βιβλίων, ιδίως αν κοπούν τα μαύρα, παρά να βελτιωθούν οι αμοιβές μεταφραστών γραφείων τα οποία μαλώνουν για μεταφραστικούς όγκους σε χαμηλές τιμές). [Για την Ελλάδα τα λέω, όχι για τη Φιλανδία.]


----------



## rogne (Oct 31, 2012)

Αν και δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς το επιχείρημα του nickel (πιθανόν δηλαδή να με καλύπτει εν μέρει), να πω για την ανάρτηση περί Φινλανδίας ότι οι μαζικές παραιτήσεις είναι μεν τίτλος τιμής για τους παραιτηθέντες, δεν βλέπω όμως πώς αλλάζουν _από μόνες τους_ τις συνθήκες. 

Τονίζω το "από μόνες τους", γιατί στην περίπτωση των υποτιτλιστών στη Φινλανδία η ευρεία δημοσιότητα που πήρε η υπόθεση (και που διευκολύνεται προφανώς από το είδος της δουλειάς των παραιτηθέντων) μετέτρεψε την κίνηση παθητικής αντίστασης (ας την πούμε έτσι) των 98 σε σοβαρό μέσο πίεσης προς την εταιρεία, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το δημοσίευμα, και παρόλο που δεν φαίνεται να έχει υπάρξει ακόμα κάποιο άμεσο αντίκρισμα. Αν το ίδιο έκαναν όμως συνάδελφοι που δεν έχουν παρτίδες με τα ΜΜΕ, το MTV κλπ., ποιο θα ήταν το αποτέλεσμα; Απλώς 98 συνάδελφοι εκτός δουλειάς. Εκτός αν κατάφερναν να συλλογικοποιήσουν κάπως αλλιώς την κίνησή τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

Άλλο ένα άρθρο από τον ίδιο ιστότοπο, http://www.av-kaantajat.fi. Όπως φαίνεται, η αντικατάσταση των επαγγελματιών μεταφραστών με ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές είναι ήδη πραγματικότητα. 
*
Netflix’s Translation Strategy Leaves A Lot To Be Desired - 2012*

I had the opportunity to speak to Chief Product Officer Neil Hunt, the person in charge of translation and subtitling at Netflix. We had a friendly conversation, but it became clear that Netflix has little idea of the challenges of subtitling and their importance to non-English speakers.

According to Hunt, most subtitles on Netflix have been received through film distributors’ own networks and around 10 % are commissioned by Netflix. At least some of the Finnish subtitles have been provided by Broadcast Text International and SDI Media, the two largest subtitling companies in the country. Subtitlers at said companies have revealed that the schedule for Netflix subtitles is ridiculous: a single subtitler is asked to produce up to 90 minutes of finished material per day. That’s the amount a subtitler would normally produce in a week.

When asked about the schedule, Hunt referred to the short time between signing the contract and launching the service. Apparently in this scenario, subtitles are “a necessary evil” for which no time needs to be allocated in a project like launching a new video service – the subtitles will just appear from somewhere, ready to be used. Hunt added that there is no need to have just “two or three” subtitlers working on the project; he can get “a thousand”. It appears Hunt is unaware that according to even the most generous estimates, there are only around 400 professional subtitlers in Finland.




Netflix CEO Reed Hastings

It’s clear that on a schedule like this, the quality leaves a lot to wish for. Typical characteristics of rushed subtitles are jumpy timing, lack of compacting, bland vocabulary and foreign language structures. Average viewers may not even realize the subtitles are poor, at least if there are no apparent mistakes. They may think that the film is confusing and bland, when in reality the problem is useless subtitles.

Hunt admitted straight out that Netflix is not interested in quality. The mention of subtitles affecting the public’s literacy and language skills he dismissed as a joke, or at least it made him laugh out loud. He replied that viewers are able to report poor subtitles through Netflix’s system. In other words, at Netflix quality control has been outsourced to the viewers. Maybe the service’s real entertainment value is in fact spotting mistakes in the subtitles.

Hunt stated that in the future, Netflix is looking to use crowdsourcing as a means of producing subtitles. In other words, a couple of amateur subtitlers would type in their translation, a few more would edit it and so on. The thought alone is appalling – charging viewers for a service and offering them subtitles scribbled by unpaid amateurs. On the other hand, Netflix has already been caught using fan subtitles stolen from pirate subtitle provider DivX. We have no way of knowing how many of the titles on Netflix already have amateur subtitles. Subtitler credits are missing from most of the titles, which in itself is illegal according to Finnish law.

The distorted prices of the translation industry were well illustrated in Hunt’s statement that Netflix wants to pay 300 dollars per program hour for subtitles. That is what they want to pay the subtitling company, while the subtitler’s fee is a whole other matter. In comparison, a subtitler would earn 450-550 dollars after taxes for an hour’s worth of subtitles working for a company that follows the Finnish “Yhtyneet” collective agreement. The subtitling companies are to blame for this discrepancy. By trampling prizes and teaching clients that they can get subtitles as cheap as they want, they have made it impossible for professional subtitlers to earn a living on their wages.

All in all, Neil Hunt’s comments showed a total lack of understanding about creating subtitles and a complete disregard to their content. Apparently Netflix just wants any text to put on screen, so that they can claim that all their content is subtitled in Finnish. With their schedule and prices, that is exactly what they get.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Αν σκεφτούμε ότι το crowd sourcing δημιουργεί τη Wikipedia, την ίδια ώρα που αχρηστεύει παραδοσιακές εγκυκλοπαίδειες, δημιουργεί πολλά ερωτήματα για το τι είναι σωστό και έγκυρο, και αναπόφευκτα αφήνει κάποιους χωρίς δουλειά (χάνεται το ολιγοπώλιο κάποιων εγκυκλοπαιδειών και στη θέση του δημιουργείται το μονοπώλιο της μιας πηγής), μπαίνουν πολλά ερωτήματα πάνω στο τραπέζι και αναρωτιόμαστε τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει αυτό και για άλλες δουλειές. Σκεφτείτε για τη μετάφραση: στη Λεξιλογία του 2020 ο πελάτης ανεβάζει όλη τη μετάφραση στο πρόγραμμα LexiCloudTrans. Το πρόγραμμα τη σπάει σε προτάσεις και ειδοποιεί τους 1530 μεταφραστές που έχουν γραφτεί στο πρόγραμμα. Το πρόγραμμα αξιοποιεί μεταφραστικές μνήμες, κάποιοι μεταφράζουν, άλλοι προσθαφαιρούν, βελτιώνουν, ο νίκελ έκδ. 2020 προσθέτει κόμματα πριν πάει στο πολιτικό νήμα να βρίσει πολιτικά κόμματα, κάποια στιγμή ο πελάτης λέει «Σώνει» («Καλή είναι» ή «Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω πια»), δίνει ένα ξεροκόμματο που μοιράζεται στους μεταφραστές σε μικρότερα ξεροκόμματα ανάλογα με τον κόπο του καθενός, στο περίπου — και είναι όλοι πανευτυχείς γιατί δουλεύουν από το σπίτι τους και δεν χρειάζεται να βγουν έξω και να βρεθούν αντιμέτωποι με το 80% των ανέργων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις/απορίες:

(α) Στη Φινλανδία, φαίνεται να ξέρουν ότι οι *επαγγελματίες* υποτιτλιστές είναι καμιά 400ριά. Εδώ; Έχει κανείς ιδέα;

(β) Στη Φινλανδία, λέει, η αμοιβή είναι 450-550$ για υποτιτλισμό ταινίας μιας ώρας. Έχει καμία σχέση αυτό με τις ελληνικές αμοιβές; Πώς και γιατί; (Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι επίσης ανάδελφη γλώσσα, με λιγότερους καταναλωτές.)

(γ) @Nickel: Στη δυστοπία του 2020, πόση και ποια (ποιοτικά) θα είναι άραγε η δουλειά που θα πρέπει να επιμεληθούν οι χψω μεταφραστές (αφού περάσει από τα αυτόματα φίλτρα); Και τι θα νοείται «ξεροκόμματο» σε μια χώρα με 80% (ή όσο) ανεργία;

Πριν απαντήσετε, ρίξτε και μια ματιά σε αυτό το όχι και τόσο φρέσκο κείμενο (από εδώ), για μια άλλη αγορά, βέβαια, που νομίζω ότι αξίζει πάντως να το έχουμε στο κόρπους μας (άμεση σχέση με τη συζήτηση εδώ έχουν τα #8, #9 και #10):


*Nataly Kelly:
Clearing up the Top 10 Myths About Translation*

Translation has an impact on virtually every aspect of society, politics, and economics, but how much of what you know about translation is really true? You might be surprised to learn that translation is a highly diverse and complex market -- and one that's bigger than you might think. Here are ten of the most widely held myths about translation:

*1. Translation is a small, niche market.* The global market for outsourced language services is worth more than US$33 billion in 2012. The largest segment of the market is written translation, followed by on-site interpreting and software localization. The vast majority of these translation services are provided by small agencies -- there are more than 26,000 of them throughout the world. These companies coordinate translation projects in multiple languages simultaneously, often involving many different file types, processes, and technology tools. The words themselves are translated and interpreted by the hundreds of thousands of language professionals scattered all across the globe. Many translators and interpreters also have direct clients, but most are freelancers whose work comes from agencies.

*2. The need for translation is fading away.* The U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics estimates that there will be 83,000 jobs for interpreters and translators by 2020 in the United States alone. This job market is expected to grow by 42 percent from 2010 to 2020, significantly higher than the average of 14 percent for all professions. Data from Common Sense Advisory shows that globally, the market has a compound annual growth rate of 12.17 percent.

*3. Most translators translate books; most interpreters work at the United Nations.* Literary translation and conference interpreting are two of the most visible specializations, but they actually represent very tiny segments of the market at large. Who are the biggest translation spenders? Military and defense agencies spend the most on translation, with the United States routinely spending billions on language services for defense and intelligence initiatives. On the commercial side, some of the largest segments of the translation market are manufacturing, software, health care, legal, and financial services. As a result, freelancers often work in these specialty areas -- as financial translators, medical interpreters, legal translators, and court interpreters.

*4. Any bilingual can be a translator or an interpreter.* The ability to write in English does not make a person a professional writer. The ability to speak English does not make a person a professional speaker. Likewise, the ability to write or speak two languages does not mean that a person can translate or interpret. Plenty of people who are perfectly fluent in two languages fail professional exams for translation and interpreting. Why? Being bilingual does not guarantee that a person will be able to transport meaning from one language and culture to another without inflicting harm in the process. Most translators and interpreters are highly educated, with advanced degrees and training in either translation, linguistics, or a specialty field. Also, while not mandatory, professional certifications are widely recognized and strongly encouraged. In the U.S., translators are certified by the American Translators Association, and a variety of certifications exist for interpreters.

*5. Interpreters and translators do the same thing.* The all-encompassing term that the general public uses to refer to language professionals is "translators," but the reality is that translators and interpreters have very different job skills. Translation refers to written language, while interpreting refers to spoken language. Translators must have great writing skills and training in translation, but they must also be adept at using computer-assisted translation tools and terminology databases. Interpreters, on the other hand, have to develop their short-term memory retention and note-taking skills as well as memorizing specialized terminology for instant recall.

*6. Translators and interpreters work in more than two languages.* One of the most common questions translators and interpreters are asked is, "How many languages do you speak?" In reality, many translators work in only one direction -- from one language into another, but not in the reverse. For translators and interpreters, it is better to have in-depth knowledge of just two languages than to have surface-level knowledge of several. Why? Of approximately one million words in English, the average person uses only 4,000 to 5,000 words on a regular basis. People who are "educated" know between 8,000 and 10,000 words. The professions with the widest vocabulary, such as doctors and lawyers, use about 23,000 words. Interpreters and translators who work for these specialized professions often use this kind of advanced technical vocabulary in two languages. Some translators and interpreters do work in more than one language combination -- for example, conference interpreters often have several "passive" languages that they can understand. However, translators and interpreters are not usually hyperpolyglots.

*7. Translation only matters to "language people."* The need for translation crosses both the public and private sectors. In the business world, executives at companies of all sizes are beginning to recognize that translation is a pathway to enabling more revenue and entering new markets. A recent study found that Fortune 500 companies that augmented their translation budget were 1.5 times more likely than their Fortune 500 peers to report an increase in total revenue. Also, government bodies are increasingly taking an interest in translation. Indeed, even those involved in development and non-profit work need to pay attention to translation. A report on translation in Africa conducted for Translators without Borders in May 2012 showed that greater access to translated information would improve political inclusion, health care, human rights, and even save lives of citizens of African countries.

*8. Crowdsourcing puts professional translators out of work.* As online communities have become more popular, so has something called "crowdsourced translation." This phenomenon typically emerges when online community members get excited about a product and want to use it in their native languages. Sometimes, these customers and fans even begin creating their own translations and posting them in user forums. Instead of leaving their customers to pontificate on the best translations amongst themselves, smart companies are giving these communities the ability to easily suggest their translations. Are companies harnessing the work of these volunteers to obtain free labor? Actually, as the research shows, saving money is not a primary motivation -- setting up these kinds of platforms can cost companies more time and money than just paying for traditional human translation. They typically pay human translators and translation companies to edit the group-translated content anyway, but they believe the collective approach gives power directly to customers and users, enabling them to have a say in which translations they like best.

*9. Machine translation is crushing the demand for human translation.* The opposite is true. Machine translation is actually expanding the demand for human translation and fueling the market at large. How? Machine translation -- especially the free online kind -- serves as an awareness campaign, putting translation squarely in front of the average person. Translating large volumes of information is never free -- it comes at a cost, even with machine translation. Machine translation technology and related services make up a tiny percentage of the total translation market. Of course, machine translation can achieve some feats that humans cannot, such as quickly scanning large bodies of text and provide summaries of the information contained within them. However, as with most technologies, humans are needed to use machine translation intelligently. As Ray Kurzweil points out, technologies typically don't replace whole fields -- rather, they more often help fields to evolve.

*10. All translation will someday be free.* The translation and interpreting industry adds tens of thousands of new jobs to the global economy each year and there is no slowdown in sight. Translators and interpreters are extremely important members of this industry -- in fact, they are the very heart of it. However, much like other professional service industries, the translation industry also relies on countless other professionals: project managers, account managers, vendor managers, production managers, schedulers, trainers, quality assurance teams, proofreaders, desktop publishing professionals, engineers, product managers, salespeople, marketers, technicians, and even people who work in procurement, human resources, billing, and IT. Research from Common Sense Advisory shows that demand for translation is outpacing supply -- so if anything, human translators are becoming even more important. However, they are part of a much larger ecosystem, one that keeps global business churning and international communication flowing.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

> ...δίνει ένα ξεροκόμματο που μοιράζεται στους μεταφραστές σε μικρότερα ξεροκόμματα ανάλογα με τον κόπο του καθενός, στο περίπου...


Αν πρόσεξες, όμως, το άρθρο λέει ότι το Netflix δίνει 300 δολάρια για κάθε ώρα προγράμματος, καθόλου ξεροκόμματο, ενώ ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να πάρει από αυτά, με τις τρέχουσες τιμές των ξένων εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού, γύρω στα 70-80. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά, μένουμε με ανοιχτό το στόμα όταν μαθαίνουμε ότι στη Φινλανδία οι υποτιτλιστές που αμείβονται σύμφωνα με τη συλλογική τους σύμβαση βγάζουν 450-500 δολάρια καθαρά για 60 λεπτά προγράμματος. Δεδομένου ότι με λίγη αφοσίωση εύκολα βγαίνουν 60 λεπτά προγράμματος ημερησίως, μιλάμε για ένα καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο μεροκάματο. Άντε, να το σπάσουμε σε δύο μέρες, και το μεροκάματο να πέσει από τα 500 στα 250. Καθόλου άσχημα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Άλεξ, λέει επίσης το άρθρο ότι 90 λεπτά παίρνουν συνήθως μια βδομάδα για να υποτιτλιστούν, οπότε ο υποτιτλιστής παίρνει γύρω στα $600 τη βδομάδα, 2400 το μήνα, ήτοι σε ευρώ 1850, με τη χώρα του μάλλον ακριβότερη από την Ελλάδα. 

Δόκτορα, σχετικά με το πόσοι είναι: δεν μας λέει ότι είναι ακριβής ο αριθμός 400, και σίγουρα και στην Ελλάδα όποιος δουλεύει στο χώρο θα μπορεί να κάνει μια_ εκτίμηση. _


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

Καταρχάς, αφού τα 60 λεπτά αμείβονται με 500, άρα η ταινία των 90 λεπτών βγάζει 750. Αλλά το άρθρο μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Η 20χρονη πείρα μου στον υποτιτλισμό λέει ότι υποτιτλίζεις _χαλαρά _45' την ημέρα, λίγο πιο ζόρικα 60', και τα 90' βγαίνουν σε δύο μέρες, το πολύ τρεις. Όποιος λέει ότι θέλει μία βδομάδα για μια ταινία σημαίνει ότι είναι τόσο καλοπληρωμένος που μπορεί να δουλεύει 4 ώρες την ημέρα και να βγάζει όλα του τα έξοδα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Καταρχάς, αφού τα 60 λεπτά αμείβονται με 500, άρα η ταινία των 90 λεπτών βγάζει 750.



Έκανα υπολογισμούς με το συντηρητικότερο κάτω άκρο της ζώνης αμοιβών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2012)

Αν πρόσεξες, λέει after taxes. Άρα το ποσό είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο στην πραγματικότητα. Άσε που δεν θεωρείται λογικό να αφαιρούνται οι φόροι από τις αμοιβές.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Συνέχεια στην υπόθεση των 98 Φινλανδών υποτιτλιστών που παραιτήθηκαν:

 5.11.2012 


​*The 98 freelance translators who resigned from BTI International have sent their former employer an open letter, dated November 1st 2012.*

​ Paula Kaurismäki, Managing Director of BTI International Oy - our former and very short-term employer - proclaimed yesterday in the media that BTI International has made an offer to us and that the terms of the offer are close to our former contracts with MTV Media. Ms Kaurismäki in newspaper Helsingin Sanomat: ”The translators did not want to hear our forthcoming offer, but resigned instead. Now we have made them an offer where the wages are rather close to the MTV Media level.”

According to Ms Kaurismäki, BTI International had planned all along to offer the translators permanent in-house positions after the transition period. In the light of the actual events, this is a very curious claim. In the information meetings immediately following the transfer of business (on 1st Oct and 3rd Oct), the representatives of BTI International were asked directly about the developments concerning future terms of employment and the schedule in which negotiations regarding the terms could be commenced between BTI International and The Union of Journalists. Additionally, the representative of the union made a verbal invitation to these negotiations on 3rd Oct and subsequently sent three separate negotiation invitations by email. None of these invitations have received any kind of response. This paints a rather disconcerting picture about the way BTI International regards the basic procedures of the Finnish labour market culture.

In all of the information meetings Ms Kaurismäki and the chief financial officer of BTI International’s parent company Broadcast Text International, Mr Henrik Wikrén, stated that terms of employment cannot be discussed during the transition period. Wikrén was completely unable to say anything about the situation after February 2013, even as the current collective agreement that ensures certain level of employment to the translators will run out in early 2013. In other words, in all of the meetings the translators were told nothing about the plans of their new employer, despite the numerous inquiries by both the translators themselves and their union representative.

So far only a fraction of the former MTV Media translators have received the offer from BTI International Oy, and completely contrary to what Ms Kaurismäki claims, the terms are nowhere near the salaries of the MTV Media contracts. At a first glance, the monthly salary of 2,800 euros may seem reasonable when compared to the MTV Media collective contract agreement; in MTV Media contract the entry-level monthly wages salaries are 3,040.33 euros for translators and 3,362.80 euros for editor-translators. Corresponding figures in the collective agreement for translation agencies in the AV sector are, respectively, 2,970 euros and 3,284 euros. The differences between these two collective agreements and the BTI International offer initially seem relatively small, but they are in truth extremely large when BTI International’s demands on daily work rate and its effect on the salary comparison is taken into account.

It was assumed that MTV's established translators would translate approximately 17 minutes of broadcast-ready screen text per working day. According to BTI International's offer, a translator is expected to produce at least 30 minutes of finished text per working day. If it is assumed that 21 working days is required for to gain a monthly salary, approximately 360 minutes of finished translation is produced following MTV Media's terms. In BTI International the corresponding amount is 630 minutes. Therefore the price of one translated minute would be under MTV's terms approximately 8.3 euros and under BTI International's 4.5 euros. Thus in practice the work pace is doubled at the same time as the salary drops lower than the entry level salary provided in the collective agreement, and the real salary is almost halved when the accelerated work pace is taken into consideration.

In the case of the transfer of business, the approximate work experience of the translators who moved to the service of the new employer was approximately 15 years, and therefore there are no beginners amongst us. That is why the monthly salary of 2,800 euros is an unreasonable offer for many translators who have acquired extensive work experience and have a high quality education as the offer does not take into consideration experience and seniority payments. An established translator who has worked for a longer period of time for MTV Media earns approximately 3,500 euros per month and therefore BTI International's offer for monthly salary is very low even without the minute price comparison.

Additionally, we are concerned of the treatment and the terms of employment of the freelance translators of BTI. They have been forced to operate as entrepreneurs although they might not have commissions from any other party. The compensation is small – at best clearly less than third of the level of the freelancers working under MTV Media’s and YLE's collective agreement called Yhtyneet-sopimus – so in order to gain basic living they have to, at worst, toil over 60-hour work weeks which also extend to the weekend. The risk of entrepreneurship is thus outsourced completely from the translation agency to its translators without counterpart. Additionally, in return for a single, very low translation fee the translation agency demands all copyrights that can be relinquished, after which it can freely resell the translations when the translator is left with nothing.

Only some of the resigned translators received an open letter from the company in which the company wanted to share their view on the information that has been circling around in the media lately. The information on translation fees published in newspaper articles and news is based on current table of fees of the freelance translators' of the parent company of BTI International Oy, Broadcast Text International Oy. Therefore the information available in public is not incorrect and misleading like Ms Kaurismäki claims but are based on real calculations.

Managing Director Kaurismäki also proclaimed in the message sent to the translators an aspiration to strengthen the cooperation between the company and the translators in order to develop the whole subtitling industry. We are puzzled into which direction the field should develop in BTI International Oy's view when its parent company has never wanted to comply with the collective agreements nor to even negotiate them, and when it demands its translators such a work pace which inevitably deteriorates the quality of the translations, not to mention the working conditions of the translators.

The 98 freelance translators who have resigned from the service of BTI International Oy

Δική μου παρατήρηση: Μάνα, γιατί δεν με γέννησες στη Φινλανδία!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

*Subtitlers from audiovisual translation agencies join the cause
*
 14.11.2012 

133 more subtitlers join those who resigned from Broadcast Text in demanding better working conditions to the audiovisual translation field.
 
Freelance translators of the audiovisual translation agencies have had enough

Since MTV Media outsourced its translation operations to Broadcast Text International Oy's subsidiary BTI International Oy on October 1st 2012, Finland's audiovisual translation field in its entirety is in danger of being sucked into a vortex of insufficient salaries from which there is no return. We who have worked as freelancers for the audiovisual translation agencies know how hard it is to make a living with the current fees provided by our employers - it is practically impossible to build a lifelong career on them. Therefore we want to express our support to the translators who were outsourced by MTV Media and who resigned from BTI International Oy.

For over ten years now Broadcast Text International Oy has paid its freelance translators fees that do not enable subtitling to be done in a reasonable timeframe and in a meticulous way. The deadlines are so tight that even the long programs are expected to be finished within 24 hours or even faster, even though a finalised translation requires considerably more time due the background work required to find linguistic equivalents in the target language. This inevitably influences the quality the employers and clients are demanding, while at the same time the working conditions of the translators are far from reasonable. The average salaries of highly educated people are way beyond our reach with these fees even though translating is considered to be specialist work.

In addition, most freelance translators have been forced to become entrepreneurs, which means all the entrepreneur's labour costs are paid by the translator. Thus the entrepreneur's risk has been fully outsourced from the agency to us translators without any reimbursement. Furthermore, when all the translators' copyrights that can be relinquished are claimed by the agency without any reimbursement, they are then able to resell the translator's work in perpetuity while the translator is left empty handed. This means the working pace is extremely tight and unhealthy often requiring working days in excess of 10 hours as well as weekends in order for the translator to make a living that is on a par to current average income levels in Finland.

The translators have also been systematically kept in the dark about their colleagues by e.g. withholding all contact information, so that any attempts at organising the translator community to discuss the working conditions could be inhibited. The organisation of the translators is naturally the first step of any effort to create common and permanent agreements about the working conditions. However, the Finnish Audiovisual Translators’ forum (www.av-kaantajat.fi), formed four years ago, and particularly this autumn’s events have united the vast majority of all Finnish audiovisual translators, regardless of their employer. This development has fostered a wide-ranging discussion about the fair and unfair employers within the audiovisual translation field.

Broadcast Text International is far from being the only translation agency trampling on the working conditions. This unfortunate category contains a plethora of agencies including e.g. SDI Media, PrimeText, Softitler and many other international translation agencies. In 2010 the negotiations for a collective labour agreement of audiovisual translation agencies offered a glimmer of hope that the dire situation could be rectified, but very soon it became apparent that Broadcast Text International was not willing to negotiate at all. BTI simply stated that Yhtyneet-agreement, the collective agreement at MTV Media and YLE which served as the basis of the negotiations, is so utopian that the negotiations are pointless.

SDI Media and Pre-Text also took part in the collective labour agreement negotiations of 2010, and the former withdrew from the negotiations just before the signing of the agreement. Pre-Text is the only completely Finnish agency and also the only one to sign the collective labour agreement. Freelancers at the other agencies were immensely disappointed, since they had expressed their wishes for better terms quite openly and on multiple occasions. The agencies, however, have never reacted to these wishes with anything else than empty promises and delaying tactics.

A collective labour agreement would benefit all the players of the audiovisual translation field, but such an agreement seems to be an anathema to the agencies. Collective labour agreements are, however, a common feature of the Finnish labour market, and we cannot see such an agreement hindering the agencies. When the working conditions of the audiovisual translators are secured to a reasonable level, the agencies will no longer compete on how cheaply they can get somebody to deliver their clients’ translations, and instead they will compete with the quality of their translation teams. It should never be forgotten that demanding work requires both reasonable amount of time and reasonable pay.

Signed by 133 subtitlers
http://www.av-kaantajat.fi/in_english/?x245667=350312


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2015)

Η ολοκλήρωση του παραπάνω θέματος:

*Audiovisual translators and translation agencies reach a collective agreement in Finland – agreement left unsigned by one company*

18.6.2015

*After a negotiating process that was drawn out for more than five years, the Finnish audiovisual translation field now has a collective agreement. The agreement meets the most important goals of the translators. One translation agency, SDI Media, did not sign the agreement.*

The collective agreement for the audiovisual translation field was signed by the trade unions representing translators, the Union of Journalists in Finland and Akava Special Branches, as well as by the following translation agencies: BTI Studios, Pre-Text, Rosmer International and Stellar Text. In addition, Saga Vera is currently in negotiations to join the agreement. One agency, SDI Media, did not sign the agreement and, therefore, its employees are not under an obligation to maintain industrial peace.

– “We made the impossible possible. This collective agreement is a fine achievement after negotiations that ran for over five years during which the composition of participants at the table changed over time”, comments Petri Savolainen, Director of at the Union of Journalists in Finland.

– “The collective agreement cuts short the tailspin that the industry has been in and launches its revival. This achievement demonstrates how employees and employers that respect the quality of work can together develop their field in a way beneficial to all parties”, says Helena Lamponen, Lobbying Manager at Akava Special Branches.

– “This agreement meets the most important goals of the translators”, Helena Lamponen and Petri Savolainen comment further on the content of the agreement.

The agreement contains a scheduled programme to raise salaries and fees in increments during the contract period. Agreeing on using subtitle count as fee criterion is an important stipulation for the translators. Previously, fees were often based on programme running time, which did not take the translators’ workload into account. Another important condition included in the new agreement concerns the copyright compensations for employed freelancers.

– It is the shared objective of all parties to reach a uniform level for all translation fees during the next round of negotiations, says Petri Savolainen.

– Additionally, it is extremely important for the Union of Journalists that when providing translations for the Finnish Broadcasting Company YLE, the Yhtyneet collective agreement is adhered to in all cases regardless of whether the work is done by permanent employees, employed freelancers or subcontractors.

The collective agreement entered into force on May Day, May 1 2015 and will be in force until the end of year 2017. On June 12, 2015, Saga Vera, a translation agency based in Oulu, Finland, joined the agreement.

*An open letter to SDI Media from Finnish audiovisual translators*

In a surprising turn, SDI Media, who participated in the collective agreement negotiations for the audiovisual translation field from the beginning, did not sign the agreement. Therefore, translators employed by SDI are not bound by the terms and conditions of the agreement. The same applies to the industrial peace that the new agreement brings to the field. As long as the obligation to maintain industrial peace does not apply to SDI’s translators, they have the right to take industrial action. Finnish audiovisual translators have sent an appeal to the SDI management to encourage the company to sign the new agreement without delay. In two days, the open letter was signed by 235 audiovisual translators.

On May 25, the trade unions issued application boycott on SDI Media after the agency did not sign the collective agreement by May 1. The boycott, being a legal industrial action, is in force until further notice, and means, in practice, that the unions advise their members to refrain from applying for positions within SDI Media.

*An open letter to translation customers from Finnish audiovisual translators*

On June 15, Finnish audiovisual translators sent an open letter signed by 292 individuals to the customers of the translation agencies urging them to encourage their translation providers to adhere to the terms and conditions, as well as the spirit, of the new collective agreement and to sign it as soon as possible, if they have not yet done so. This appeal emphasizes the need to restore the whole audiovisual translation field back to being an industry of skilled professionals providing high-quality subtitles, which Finnish audiences have been used to for several decades. In order to do this, salaries, fees and other labour terms need to be reasonable and the same to all.

Alarmingly, BTI Studios, the one large multinational translation agency that did sign the agreement, commenced co-operation negotiations with its employees with the aim of reducing a sizeable portion of its permanent workforce. The recent result of these negotiations is the laying off of 4 translators from the parent company and 9 translators from its Finnish subsidiary. In addition to this, the agency is known for widely using subcontractor translators, whose terms are a far cry from the terms and conditions of the new collective agreement.

The open letter sent to translation agency customers is available in English here.

The appeal sent to SDI management is available in Finnish here.

For further information, please contact:
Helena Lamponen, Lobbying Manager at Akava Special Branches, tel. +358 40 631 7660
Petri Savolainen, Director at Union of Journalists in Finland, tel. +358 50 534 24 85


----------

